# Twin 24V Lupo



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Here is my new project.
Twin 24V V6 engined Lupo








Some pics:
I sold my 24V V6 mk2, but with 1.6 TD syncro engine








So 24V stays in garage.
Then I bought another 24V from Seat Leon and started


























































Too big engine, I can't close the hood






































This ...








..goes here
























































Mk4 lower support
















New holes for lower ball joint
















Lowered, remover side strips
















7x16 BBS


















_Modified by Rallye 1.8T at 3:58 PM 12-9-2006_


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Twin 24V Lupo (Rallye 1.8T)*

I thought that the 2.8l was shoe horned into the A4 chassis!!!







Nice work!!!!


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Twin 24V Lupo (NOVAdub)*

OMG thats going to be so sick!


----------



## Paulot (Oct 17, 2004)

dam our engines are heavy !
haha
NICE PROJECT!!!
keep posting!


----------



## VWIRUS (Sep 5, 2004)

the sound of 1 24v with a straight pipe is danerous enough, 2 24v's with 4 motion is going to be just uberly insane







only if i had such balls to under take a swap like that in my MK2 Jetta Coupe... keep this project moving cauz im really interested in the final product


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (VWIRUS)*

Croatian sensation

Damn man you never cease to amaze me!!
Oce li moc shasija podjnjet tolki stres?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Hoche, staviti cu roll cage i povariti sve pa ce biti ok








Tomorrow I will cut rear floor pan and start weld supports for front Mk2 subframe on Lupo chassis


----------



## Paulot (Oct 17, 2004)

http://videos.**************/v...8.htm
bi turbo .
oh noes...!


----------



## my son says Audi (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Your completely insane....how much to fly you to Greece?


----------



## MrAgent (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (my son says Audi)*

Thats just sick man. Hell of a job!


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (MrAgent)*

Crazy Cro Mofo








Mislio sam da je "Zwei" najludji, ali izgleda da ih ima jos








Good work man, keep it posted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jti Pete (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Twin 24V Lupo (Rallye 1.8T)*

wow...talk about a sleeper huh... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Twin clutch master cilinders








Can't go back...


----------



## iTapAss (May 22, 2006)

awesome project!


----------



## WCoUtReT (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (iTapAss)*

wow. you'd better build that CRAP out of that frame. I'm sure you have it all under control, but wow man this thread is goin on the desktop. oh one more thing... will it be legal??










_Modified by WCoUtReT at 11:46 AM 12-27-2006_


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## VWIRUS (Sep 5, 2004)

wheres the smiley to show u just poped a big boner!!!


----------



## G:L:I:24vv (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (VWIRUS)*

wow that things gunna be ballsy. will it be anymore nose heavy?


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (G:L:I:24vv)*

Yeah that thing will be REALLY fast even stock, lol 400hp and prolly really light and pretty well weight balanced. This project should turn out to be really cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif we need more of this type of content in here


----------



## WCoUtReT (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (PhReE)*

its actually happening


----------



## mjille (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: (WCoUtReT)*

Wowwwww i just busted a nut


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

o my sweat baby infantile small new born jeasus


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (shortshiften)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortshiften* »_o my sweat baby infantile small new born jeasus

MMmmmmm sweat baby.















Sweet dizzle - Can't wait to see this finished...
Anyone want to tell me how the two engines will work simultaneously driving two different sets of tires - and not fight eachother?








how?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*

same tire size, same gear ratios, same everything...


----------



## WCoUtReT (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

one tranny? two engines?







This is great, and I know he has a plan for it all, but I dont get how the transmission would work.


----------



## pikzibner (Oct 5, 2004)

Two engines, two gearboxes ,same gear ratios,two fuel pumps, two clutch master cilindres, everithing two








It will work...


----------



## arcem (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (pikzibner)*

nice work so far, i cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (arcem)*

hahaha NIOCE!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Twin 24V Lupo (Rallye 1.8T)*

100% SICK!


----------



## Mr.BooMY (Jul 8, 2006)

Dood, you are beyond crazy. I wanna drive it once you are done!!! Even stock that thing would own!


----------



## outamyway (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (Mr.BooMY)*

WOW!


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (outamyway)*

few funny pics


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

i love the internet


----------



## Here's Johnny (Jan 7, 2005)

WOW


----------



## climbingcue (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Very cool....


----------



## 84veedub (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Awesome! And no expense was spared on the hose reel either!
















_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_


----------



## Soupuh (Apr 29, 2005)

^^ really- freaking awesome!


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## WCoUtReT (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

mmmmmmm tasty. Merry christmas.


----------



## Etka_Meister (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Twin 24V Lupo (Rallye 1.8T)*

Hi,
Really good thread, I don't want to sound like a know it all or I could be wrong but here we go.








The front subframe you have added the Mk4 lower support to looks like the stanard Lupo part to me, what an excellent job you have made of this and the car so far.







However, from memory, the subframe from a Lupo diesel (4 Stud hubs) is also used on a basic Audi A2 Diesel (4 Stud hubs). Therefore a Audi A2 also come with 5 stud hubs same caras a 9N Polo and in some form the Polo comes with a 02J and 02M gearboxes.
So basically what I am saying is you might want to use a 9N Polo subframe from a 6speed diesel as it will be stronger than a normal Lupo one. 
Of course, this is assuming you live in Europe.
I hope this helps,
Dave.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Twin 24V Lupo (Etka_Meister)*

Thanks for information!








But I think that this subframe will be enough strong for V6








(just 204 HP)
I'm living in Europe (Croatia)


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (84veedub)*

Wow this thing is sick. Are you using two O2M 2wd transmissions connected to the same shift lever basically?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

That's sick


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Wow this thing is sick. Are you using two O2M 2wd transmissions connected to the same shift lever basically?

I'm using two O2M 4motion gearboxes and I will not remove transferboxes... Yes, they will be connected on same shift lever















Some new pics...
I made metal reinforcement for left chasiss leg from 2mm thich metal plate
































Bad pic because of smoke


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

holy crap....







this thing is going to be amazing!!!
keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## tim00jti (Feb 27, 2006)

holy ****ing ****. wow!








how much is this project estimated to cost you?


----------



## MaloMK4NY (Sep 25, 2006)

Simliar thing was done in germany with an audi TT and 2 Audi TT motors car was insane this thing is going to be so Fin crazy were going to have to put it down!


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

I spent about 9000 euros till now... I thin It will cot about 15000 euros finished








I saw that TT at Essen motorshow last year


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*





























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MaloMK4NY (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*



Rallye 1.8T said:


> I spent about 9000 euros till now... I thin It will cot about 15000 euros finished
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

solid front mount


----------



## WCoUtReT (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Talk about removing the backseats for a better power/weight ratio!! Replace the seats with another 24V!! Still lookin' good my friend!


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## Snax016 (Nov 7, 2003)

You are insane my friend, but a good insane


----------



## WCoUtReT (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (Snax016)*

so are you planning on putting something in to separate the engine from the rest of the car's interior? that's going to be loud whatever you do, but do you have any plans for something like that?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Yes, I must make cover over the engine...


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

place for gas tank


----------



## climbingcue (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

How big of a gas tank are you planning on, and I am sure it will be pretty small and need to be filled up alot...
Look forward to more updates on the car...


----------



## jmn822000 (Jan 18, 2007)

I must concur...insanity.
I will tune in for videos and timeslips.


----------



## VWIRUS (Sep 5, 2004)

12 cyl (6+6) with a 12 (6+6) speed gearbox







in a lupo wow makes me **** bricks... WE NEED MORE UPDATES!!!


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (VWIRUS)*

is that a seat "S" on the from of that mani ????
i know vw and seat are in the same groupe but i had no clue that they had a 24v


----------



## Fastboy501 (Aug 28, 2006)

bump!


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (Fastboy501)*

What an amazing project - looking forward to all your updates http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I like how, in the first few pictures, the rear end is so high, and now it sits just about right


----------



## Mr.BooMY (Jul 8, 2006)

I've been watching this from the start. This is an AMAZING project. I honestly would fly over just to drive that thing if I had the money.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (Mr.BooMY)*

I'm planing to put 45L gas tank, enough for 100 kms















Yes, rear engine is from Seat Leon Cupra V6 4motion


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## VGTI20V (Dec 6, 2005)

how are you planning to run your exhaust?


----------



## zylinderkopf (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: (VGTI20V)*

amazing build! cant wait for the first video


----------



## prophetik (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: (zylinderkopf)*

POOP!!!!


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Twin 24V Lupo (Rallye 1.8T)*

This is one sick project, I'm watching.


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

bump for updates!


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

i want to see this sucker do a sliding 4 wheel burn out like the famous audi TT video.


----------



## VGTI20V (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kungfoojesus* »_i want to see this sucker do a sliding 4 wheel burn out like the famous audi TT video.

where is that TT video, i want to see


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: (VGTI20V)*

MTM BiMoto... I think it might be a couple of years old by now, I remember reading Evo Mag with that as a cover car. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qewI3vr5Fcw


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Wheels


----------



## MaloMK4NY (Sep 25, 2006)

Fuggin SWEET!!!!!


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

shes a y beast


----------



## WCoUtReT (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (shortshiften)*

nice work on the wheels!


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (CoolWhiteWolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoolWhiteWolfsburg* »_MTM BiMoto... I think it might be a couple of years old by now, I remember reading Evo Mag with that as a cover car. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qewI3vr5Fcw


they said in the video that it was a monster on exceleration but got hairy in the corners.
do u expect this to handle good??? or is this just an straight line beast ??


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

I will see








Some news! 
OMP roll cage arived


----------



## VWTroubleMaker (Jul 8, 2005)

pics are not working


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

it would handle fine if you could control the power output to the front/rear independently. like the new STI w/the little slide button that diverts power from front to rear on the fly.


----------



## vw vr6 (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!! disgustingly sick! i couldn't think of other words. good luck man.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Some updates
Before








Now:









































Loopy's sister Arosa - Polo 6N2 gti conversion ( 125 HP)


----------



## ghostrider (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

this is the best thread i have found in Years. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stan 24v (Jan 25, 2006)

Thats awesome mate!!! love the speedlines too ;-)


----------



## jmn822000 (Jan 18, 2007)

Cool lookin'


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (jmn822000)*

wow, what cool little suicide machine


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

god damnnnn
keep the motors stock and see wat 1/4mile times u get!


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Who can check oil without opening the hood ?!

































Engines out. I have some welding and then preparing for painting


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_Who can check oil without opening the hood ?!


thats convenient








you are going to weld a cover on the hood right?


----------



## WCoUtReT (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

Sweet progress! Good luck with the rest of the build!


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

uhhh wow


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (koko5869)*

Some updates

































Brand new seat


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

this is gonna make headlines im telling you
love the cage, love the Sabelt, nice to see you painted the wheel wells.
keep it up buddy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_










Thats what I call being serious


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (PhReE)*

i love the clean look, painting the cage is the way to go! 
all white! ahh just the like my screen!


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

WOW. Subscribed!


----------



## MrAgent (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (PBWB)*

MKIV hater!


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (MrAgent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrAgent* »_MKIV hater!









So......








Damn wii generation.


----------



## SanDiegoR1Rider (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: (climbingcue)*

Freaking Lupo has to be pretty quick with that engine.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (SanDiegoR1Rider)*

engineS


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

VIDEOS!!!!!!!!!!
please


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (shortshiften)*

badass! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeitzDUB (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

wow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RashGTIVR6 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (BeitzDUB)*

Wow, I can't wait to see finish up on your project Lupo soon!


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

I was in shopping today








Brand new cayenne 6 pot calipers








































I will buy R32 334mm discs for front








Reinforced stock clutches








I spent 4 hours for cleaning gearboxes with acid


----------



## looneyben6 (Feb 25, 2004)

*AMAZING*!!


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (looneyben6)*

HOLY SHIZZZZZZZZ!!! WOW


----------



## Here's Johnny (Jan 7, 2005)




----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (Here's Johnny)*

Holy crap those brakes are gonna be a tight fit. Obviously your not running those brakes with the wheel pictured. What size wheel?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

17'' with R32 discs


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


----------



## Splisks (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: Twin 24V Lupo (Rallye 1.8T)*

holy crap







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## InstantKarma (Jan 5, 2005)

wow....
subscribed!


----------



## g-vr6-k (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (Cass944)*

Good work man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (g-vr6-k)*

This is one of the most interesting build-up threads ever - HANDS DOWN


----------



## digitaldub (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (Veedub_junky)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_Holy crap those brakes are gonna be a tight fit. Obviously your not running those brakes with the wheel pictured. What size wheel?

These calipers fits on R32 334mm discs. I will put 17'' wheels


----------



## Eur0Kid (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

svaka ti cast majstore......Polo nema ga sta vidjeti lagahan ali ima da leti kad sve zavrsis....Evo ti jedno http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I popi jednu


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (Eur0Kid)*

Lupo, nije polo !















Kad dodjes malo blize, popiti cemo skupa koje


----------



## clark w. griswold (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

awesome progress....rallye is one bad mofo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbomkII (Jul 25, 2005)

i wanna see this finished..now. haha and i wanna see awd thrown in this!


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (turbomkII)*

Is this gonna be 4 wheel steering? I see tie rods in the rear......


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

No, I welded center part of steering rack on subframe...

Today I bought Audi RS2 rear 4 pot calipers , Audi RS6 312mm rear discs and new brake pads


----------



## JoHnDoh! (Jan 19, 2007)

wow... that's sooo sweet


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (JoHnDoh!)*


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

u r the Fuccking MAN!!!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (Darrsh)*

I've been seeing this thread's title, but just now decided to click on it, and I'm speechless.......... how is it going to work


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (skeil_03gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darrsh* »_u r the Fuccking MAN!!!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

+1

_Quote, originally posted by *skeil_03gli* »_I've been seeing this thread's title, but just now decided to click on it, and I'm speechless.......... how is it going to work









Look throught the whole thread. It will work. He'll have to fill up every hundred miles, but it will work.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Wow - awesome progress. How far out do you think you are from firing it up and taking it for a test drive?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (Veedub_junky)*

nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

was that seat motor out of a awd car ???

in one of the earlyier pics it looks like there is the coupler for the driveshaft coming out of the trans ???
could be wrong though


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Both engines and gearboxes are from AWD cars. I removed center driveshaft joint and made covers for transferboxes.
Front engine is from Mk4 V6 4motion and rear is from Seat Leon cupra V6 4motion
Here you can see cover on transferbox painted black 










_Modified by Rallye 1.8T at 2:15 AM 4-30-2007_


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Wow!
I've seen a couple twin engine projects on here before. It seems that most were just for straight-line drag racing. Is this for the road course as well?
What kind of differentials are going on the front and rear? Do they both have to be limited slip differentials? How is the power managed front vs rear? Do you just put the exact same gearing on both ends and hope that the power output is matched or is there some special ECU programming?
OEM Bosch ECU or custom?

Very impressive fabrication work. I can only imagine the level of skill required once you get to the tuning phase...


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

has the cooling system been addressed yet...that's going to be interesting
OooO page 5


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (MkIV_03GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIV_03GLI* »_has the cooling system been addressed yet...that's going to be interesting
OooO page 5

Most likely will have to have air scoops into the hatch area with a separate radiator for the rear engine. Just imagine if these engines with turbos!!! You'd basically have the same setup as a Bentley Continental GT: W12 twin turbo + AWD, but with 1600 fewer pounds


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (phatvw)*

I'm using stock ECU on both engines. I will have 408 HP + 70HP wet shot on both engines, That's over 540 HP















I will put two radiators under front bumper, one on the left and other on the right, something like this /\ . Rear windows will be OEM pop out. In front of rear engine will be air con radiator, yes, I will have 
air con in Lupo


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

New wheels








































8x18 OZ ultraleggera


----------



## WCoUtReT (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Dang your lupo will be badass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_Both engines and gearboxes are from AWD cars. I removed center driveshaft joint and made covers for transferboxes.
Front engine is from Mk4 V6 4motion and rear is from Seat Leon cupra V6 4motion
Here you can see cover on transferbox painted black 










Wow - you just have all wheel drive 02M's lying around. Want to ship one here?


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

those wheels are the sex, its what im getting on my car, but in black http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i love this project


----------



## -EURO- (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gVR6k (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (-EURO-)*

looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BrownSoda (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (gVR6k)*

hurry and finish this damn thing, I keep coming back and hoping to see it sideways.


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (BrownSoda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrownSoda* »_hurry and finish this damn thing, I keep coming back and hoping to see it sideways.

haha ditto!


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

I did some work
















Some temporary tachos. I don't love cheap thing in my car. But they will be fine till I buy some Autometer tachos

















One man made calipers adaptors form steel
























































Now I must repaint calipers in yellow. I bought Folia tec paint...


_Modified by Rallye 1.8T at 1:49 AM 5-26-2007_


----------



## drakeman55 (May 7, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

again your doing it right!
yellow with the leggaras is gonna b sweet with a nice drop
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (DHill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DHill* »_
Wow - you just have all wheel drive 02M's lying around. Want to ship one here? 




I have only these two gearboxes


----------



## Muchogranderobot (Aug 31, 2006)

after reading through this post, it was like watching heroes. all this awesome stuff is going on and then you get to the cliff hanger.
Awesome project. can't wait to see the outcome.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Radiators arrived. Both are same dimensions but they have outlets and inlets at opposite sides.


----------



## VR6exy98 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Well i was browsing the forums and i ran across this project... SICK! Cant wait to see it completed. So now... FINISH IT!


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

what kind of front lip do u plan on using to cover up the bottom or the Rads ??
and whats the ground clearance going ot be like on this thing ?

keep up the amazing work


----------



## WCoUtReT (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (shortshiften)*

dang man... still movin along nicely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (WCoUtReT)*

Daaaamn


----------



## neven (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*

great project, that man is my friend, helped me with my car, so i know that he thik serious. if plan will work it will soon be driving and then i wonder what felling will be drive with that thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TeamTHP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: (neven)*

very impressive. I am jelious.


----------



## BonTechnik (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: (TeamTHP)*

Nice work


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (pacobonnin)*

your a badass motherfucer


----------



## mjille (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

crazyyy


----------



## dubswede (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (mjille)*

any progress? 
It's been over two weeks, at least toss a new pic up dude. Pleeeeeaaase. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

i agree i need my fix


----------



## unitedgti (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (shortshiften)*

damn man thats just beyond insanity!! now turbo them!


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (unitedgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unitedgti* »_damn man thats just beyond insanity!! now turbo them!
















I will!
































Mk5 R32 discs and Cayenne (touareg) calipers


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Do you plan on just leaving that hole in the hood?


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*

sick... did you get to drive it, or just posing? haha


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

OMG OMG OMG
very very cool
those calipers are some of the biggest I've ever seen


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_









Haha oh man I love that thing!


----------



## VGTI20V (Dec 6, 2005)

so does it drive yet?


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (VGTI20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VGTI20V* »_so does it drive yet?

x2





























OooO page 6


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (MkIV_03GLI)*

Wow, very nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## clark w. griswold (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

webster's dictionary redefines the definition of "pocket rocket" to:
Rallye 1.8T's twin VR6 Lupo, as the basic understanding of the phrase. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FloGTI (Aug 5, 2006)

that thing is nuts, its going to be easy on gas too







lol ..... u should just turbo the pair and be the first 800 hp lupo


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

I didn't drive Loopy yet...








I'm thinking about 2 HGP / HPA biturbo kits, thats 2x490 HP





















But that's too expensive for me. Maybe one day...


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_I'm thinking about 2 HGP / HPA biturbo kits, thats 2x490 HP





















But that's too expensive for me. Maybe one day...









Haha omg, talk about retarded fast














.


----------



## split71 (Aug 26, 2006)

Sick thread! Im waiting to see it drive! good job man.


----------



## Dex Thurr (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

bi-moto! cant wait to see the video!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Collin16v (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (Dex Thurr)*

jaw-dropping build


----------



## JettaGetUpandGo (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_I'm thinking about 2 HGP / HPA biturbo kits, thats 2x490 HP





















But that's too expensive for me. Maybe one day...









I'll donate $10 to see that.


----------



## 96 GTS (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: (JettaGetUpandGo)*

Dear. Lord.
I'm speechless, I honestly am. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif x eleventy bajillion


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

Insane!


----------



## PTown Love (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (MartijnGizmo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## luckyvw (Dec 9, 2003)

i like the exposed intake--it suits the build


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

can someone please post the pics of his corrado and the lupo (please use imageshack.us they don't expire







)
thank you!


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (brakedust)*

Holy incredible build, batman!
..::subscribe::..
I'll have to keep checking back and see if the pics reappear.


----------



## Ruis1288 (Apr 26, 2007)

picture links are dead just so you know...
you are one crazy man...


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (brakedust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brakedust* »_can someone please post the pics of his corrado and the lupo (please use imageshack.us they don't expire







)
thank you!

That is my friend's corrado








I just have Loopy








Direct link to my photobucket album








http://s104.photobucket.com/albums/m167/TASV6/


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Today I started front engine








I'm using only engine wiring from mk4 and I leave factory imobilizer. So I give + and - to clocks and connect just one wire from clocks to ECU for communication.
And started engine.
So simple
























































clocks


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (96 GTS)*

nice progress... keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

odlicno majstore ... rasturas!!!! Nadam se da primas turiste da vide stroj kad dodju dole u hrvatsku ;-)


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (brakedust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brakedust* »_odlicno majstore ... rasturas!!!! Nadam se da primas turiste da vide stroj kad dodju dole u hrvatsku ;-)

x2


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Kad vide Lupija, samo se chude


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

da je malo taj zvijer provozat ... e to bi bilo nesto!


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (brakedust)*


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (mk3_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3_vdub* »_























x2


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

BUMP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

I wonder how much they'd sell it for.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Michael Blue)*

BUMP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
How's this project going?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

wow


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

I did some work.
First I remove paint from rear calipers with paint remover gel
































Folia tec paint









Masking tape
































This set of paint is for small calipers. I have enough paint just for front calipers


















































Finishad


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_Finishad


















Hahaha omg those things are HUGE!


----------



## 91whitewolfsburg (Nov 10, 2005)

wow


----------



## vwmk1gti (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: (91whitewolfsburg)*








soo sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (vwmk1gti)*

holy ****. subscribed
just read whole thread/


----------



## 96 GTS (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: (Curt_mk2)*









I love the hose roller, LOL
Your projects are amazing, I want to be you.
Page 7


----------



## FatBastrd (Jun 29, 2007)

Simply amazing. Can't wait to see the finished car. Suscribed as well.


----------



## grammaticus (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_...2 HGP / HPA biturbo kits, thats 2x490 HP...

Can you imagine?
(a) Pulls up to light.
(b) Revs to 4k... 5k... 6k... (pavement begins to crack)...
(c) Drops clutch(es)...
Now, either...
(d1) pilot gets drivetrain shrapnel in the hiney, or...
(d2) Loopy takes a sudden 68* left turn, goes airborne, and lands in a tree...
At any rate, you (Rallye 1.8T) could be charging admission to this thread--incredible stuff!


_Modified by grammaticus at 2:03 PM 8-8-2007_


----------



## gVR6k (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (grammaticus)*

^^^^^^^ nice








pavement begins to crack and a sudden earthquake forms


----------



## Kenito (Oct 14, 2005)

Like our Flaaklypa Grand Prix!
Best movie evva!


----------



## Soulfly_r (Nov 24, 2005)

real harcore guy!
go play go in V LOL!
and.....where is the blower kit?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Few today pics


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

OH how i wish i had the money to do this.... looks great man!!!
well, money and a general idea of what i was doing =P
keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
bump

_Modified by drumnjuny at 5:57 AM 8-17-2007_


_Modified by drumnjuny at 6:28 AM 8-17-2007_


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (drumnjuny)*

timeslips, timeslips, timeslips!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_timeslips, timeslips, timeslips!!!!!!!!!!!









thatd be nice but for me its more about:
VIDEOS, VIDEOS, VIDEOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

It's not finished yet...
Now I haven't enough time for Lupo, so you will wait till winter for vids


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_It's not finished yet...
Now I haven't enough time for Lupo, so you will wait till winter for vids









you're KILLING me man, finish the project for ALL OF US WHO *CAN'T!!!!*


----------



## briansimons (Oct 8, 2006)

it's on my watched topics, so i can birth knuckle children at my discretion...


----------



## WCoUtReT (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (briansimons)*

Those breaks are freakin' HUGE!








Do you have 2 VR6s in that thing or what?
I can't think of anything else that would necessitate those monstrosities









Winter


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (WCoUtReT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WCoUtReT* »_Those breaks are freakin' HUGE!








Do you have 2 VR6s in that thing or what?
I can't think of anything else that would necessitate those monstrosities








Winter









quite literally, yes, he has two VR6s lol. if you were being sarcastic i'm gonna feel pretty dumb, but it is 5:30 AM here. anyway he totally has 2 VR6s in that car lol which is why he got dem cayenne brakes on there








alright i'm gonna go pass out now, have a good one!


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

VIDEOS...NOW...FASTER


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

If you have no time to finish... what new project is taking up all your time....?


----------



## vdubchop2k4 (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*

this thing looks sick period and i wounder how it will handle around bends im sure pretty well but dam its 350whp n/a in a light a** car lol and yea those breaks are sick btw im sure u can get it up to at least 600whp np with a bit of boost someone who put this guy in eurotuner being that vw performance is so hard to find and i dont even want to know how much money has been put in to this project but heres to u man


----------



## Wolfsburgstore (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (mjille)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...earch=


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (Wolfsburgstore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wolfsburgstore* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...earch=
I thought today was the day. What a tease


----------



## Rdoppie (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (BIGNICKSGTIS420)*

drool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can't wait







to see how it drives


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (BIGNICKSGTIS420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGNICKSGTIS420* »_I thought today was the day. What a tease

Everyone's been asking for videos, but nobody specified driving







Awesome build and nice vid - can't wait to see the finished car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

I think I will start working on Lupo next month... All progress poics are here. So when I make test drive, I will post vids here immediately








Yesterday I finnaly started rear engine. I have little problem with communication between Clocks and ECU. But I sorted that


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

what type of fuel cell set up are you going to use???


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

I may have already missed this, but how did you hook up the double linkage shifter?
also, do you plan on a front or rear drive power biase?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*

I made custom cables. Cables support is missing on this pic 









Fuel tank will be behind seats, custom made,capacity 40L, enough for 100Km


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_
Fuel tank will be behind seats, custom made,capacity 40L, enough for 100Km










wow 60mph. thats real small
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for progress
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for WINTER vids
its right around the corner


----------



## JettaGetUpandGo (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Darrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darrsh* »_wow 60mph. thats real small

I think he meant a range of 100km


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (Darrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darrsh* »_wow 60mph. thats real small...


Stay in school, lol!


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

man... that's going to be a b***h to buy gas for :-\ something tells me this won't be your daily driver haha


----------



## FloGTI (Aug 5, 2006)

any updates? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

This thing is too extreme for me.....


----------



## WCoUtReT (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (vdubchop2k4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drumnjuny* »_quite literally, yes, he has two VR6s lol. if you were being sarcastic i'm gonna feel pretty dumb

Yeah I've been watching this thread from the get go. Sorry I wasn't more clear.

_Quote, originally posted by *kungfoojesus* »_I may have already missed this, but how did you hook up the double linkage shifter?
also, do you plan on a front or rear drive power biase?

Well the power bias question is a little silly really. The front engine will power the front wheels while the rear engine will power the rear wheels. They will not be on a combined driveline. Unless I missed something. So if I'm right the it should be perfect 50/50 front to back power bias. As for the double shifter linkage it will probably take some effort, but nothing this guy isn't capable of pulling off. That or two shift knobs
















_Quote, originally posted by *vdubchop2k4* »_this thing looks sick period and i wounder how it will handle around bends im sure pretty well but dam its 350whp n/a in a light a** car lol and yea those breaks are sick btw im sure u can get it up to at least 600whp np with a bit of boost someone who put this guy in eurotuner being that vw performance is so hard to find and i dont even want to know how much money has been put in to this project but heres to u man









Make that 600awhp!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I can't believe you have anything better to do than finish this car. Not to be mean, I'm sure you do a lot of work, but I would want to get this thing done asap!! Great work my friend!


----------



## give_it_to_dem (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (FloGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FloGTI* »_any updates? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PTown Love (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (give_it_to_dem)*

A little birdie told me about a quad turbo setup


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (PTown Love)*

Maybe one day






















I ordered some new parts yesterday. Soon work will go on


----------



## boosted corrado 91 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

holy [email protected] amazing work!







this is the sickest project ever http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (boosted corrado 91)*

unreal.


----------



## VWDave88 (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

just adding so i can see pics when i get home sounds awsome


----------



## PYRO31888 (Dec 11, 2006)

That car is pretty sick


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_unreal.

Very real...
This shiz is bananas B-A-N-A-N-A-S


----------



## VwFreak94 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_I was in shopping today








Brand new cayenne 6 pot calipers








































I will buy R32 334mm discs for front








Reinforced stock clutches








I spent 4 hours for cleaning gearboxes with acid









This is gonna be nasty.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Today junkyard score!
Black door panels (I was searching for those almost one year...)








Pop out rear windows!








I get those parts very cheap, I have lucky day








I also find electric windows. I need them because I can't open winows without opening doors...
Today I was at VW dealer and ordered new engine covers, both from mk4 golf V6


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

pop out windows are cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

pop out windows will help her breath in the rear?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Warm air will go out trough open pop outs


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Is it possible for you to post more pics of the shifter box... and maybe an bit of an explanation of what you've done. 
Please. 
Amazing build btw.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Jeebus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeebus* »_Is it possible for you to post more pics of the shifter box... . 

why, what are you thinking now


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
why, what are you thinking now









It's always been my goal.







Just one step at a time.


----------



## cosmicmkII (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

awesome build...following this.


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (cosmicmkII)*

wow, i am totally amazed at this


----------



## 4000stq (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: (ratdub)*

watchin this one. friggin sweeeeet


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (Jeebus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeebus* »_Is it possible for you to post more pics of the shifter box... and maybe an bit of an explanation of what you've done. 

don't want to go off of the topic but here's a quick link of a twin engine honda's (i know but it still is an awesome set-up) shifter linkage. 
http://www.honda-tech.com/zero...18978


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (ArpyArpad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ArpyArpad* »_
don't want to go off of the topic but here's a quick link of a twin engine honda's (i know but it still is an awesome set-up) shifter linkage. 
http://www.honda-tech.com/zero...18978


Thanks for the link.. that's a great build also. However I'll be moving to cable shift so that doesn't help me out all that much. It's a good read though.. thanks.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Jeebus)*

Great build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

Amazing project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (juicedvr6)*

fricken sick


----------



## .chris.. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: (abydielsgli)*

are these motors stock?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (.chris..)*

For now they are stock.








But who know what will happen in the future. Maybe quad turbo


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (Jeebus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeebus* »_Is it possible for you to post more pics of the shifter box... and maybe an bit of an explanation of what you've done. 
Please. 
Amazing build btw. 

I didn't finished shifter box because I changed some ideas. I will post photos when I do something


----------



## Eternal (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: (VwFreak94)*

What acid did you use to clean the O2M Trans? I was thinking bead blasting mine but it might not be a great idea on the aluminum. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Eternal at 2:53 AM 9-24-2007_


----------



## victor_s (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: (Eternal)*

wow! thats it thats all


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (Eternal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eternal* »_What acid did you use to clean the O2M Trans? I was thinking bead blasting mine but it might not be a great idea on the aluminum. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Eternal at 2:53 AM 9-24-2007_

I used battery acid


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (Eternal)*

I bought some nice things 
















Audi TT








I like this alot! 








Old








Nice new









My wish from last 5 years was corrado, so I was waiting and find one very, very cheap. I will sold everything exceps chassis. I have 93. dash and pair od Recaro SPG buckets for interior. Thi will be my daily ( I hope ) :lol:
























I stripped everything










_Modified by Rallye 1.8T at 5:16 AM 9-24-2007_


----------



## Lupo TDI (Mar 11, 2000)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

The W12 badge definitely rocks








What are your plans for the Corrado?
Went to das.drag.day in Bitburg yesterday, would be cool seeing you there next year giving the big Detroit v8's a run for their money


----------



## FloGTI (Aug 5, 2006)

the W12 badge is miss leading! jk, after a build like that no one would give u ****, how much do u think this bad boy will weigh after its finished, (sorry if it was already asked or posted) what would the powe to weight ratio be when completed with the stock 24v's?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (FloGTI)*

I wonder which is more efficient, a W12 motor on one crankshaft driving a center differential and AWD, or two VR6's, two crankshafts, each driving their own differential and 4WD???
I suspect 2 VR6's would actually be more efficient...

So a modern Polo weighs about 1200kg. Add 300kg for all the conversion stuff you're at 1500kg which is about the same as a MkIV R32. 400HP should make this thing as fast as a R32 turbo "stage 2"


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

You are right!
Stock Lupo have 920 kg. I think I will have 1500 kg when I complete car


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

this thing is sick.







getttther done


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

New parts : another one seat and race harnesses


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

svaka cast, ti si lud covjek nacisto


----------



## dario_20VT (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: (mescaline)*

very good








_______________________________
bravo petre BRAVO


----------



## dario_20VT (Mar 5, 2007)

very good








_______________________________
bravo petre BRAVO


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

anyone in Croatia thats good with engine rebuilds?








treba mi pomoc oko toga...ovdje ih ima al skupiiiiii nenormalno, mogo bi jos jedno auto kupiti


----------



## motoxer (Sep 30, 2007)

sweet!how does it run and handle?any other threads on twin engine conversions?


----------



## emsad (Oct 1, 2007)

jarane dobro ti auto.. jesili ga vozo? jeli ide dobro?


----------



## boosted corrado 91 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: (emsad)*

wtf


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (boosted corrado 91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted corrado 91* »_wtf


Nothing important for you















I didn't drive it yet...


----------



## thestryker (Feb 18, 2007)

just found this. AWESOME!!!


----------



## BartVW (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (thestryker)*

Bump it up!








This thread has to be on the frontpage!


----------



## luckyvw (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (BartVW)*

any progress???????bump


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (luckyvw)*

Imal ista novo?


----------



## Badstuw (Sep 15, 2005)

been almost a month, lets see this thing!


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (Badstuw)*

I'm working on Mk2 VR6 swap now for friend








But here are some little updates


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

haha sickkk!


----------



## Badstuw (Sep 15, 2005)

niceeee!


----------



## clark w. griswold (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (Badstuw)*

bump for the mad scientist. is it running yet bro?


----------



## paulkots (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (clark w. griswold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clark w. griswold* »_bump for the mad scientist. is it running yet bro?

x2


----------



## luckyvw (Dec 9, 2003)

keep the updates & pics coming


----------



## boosted corrado 91 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: (luckyvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *luckyvw* »_keep the updates & pics coming
x2


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (boosted corrado 91)*

you my friend, are mentally ill. Im sure you have some form of false identification so the croatian government doesnt come after you. God knows they dont havea cop car to keep up with that


----------



## Mr. Chris (Aug 20, 2006)

You are the man!


----------



## TeamTHP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: (Mr. Chris)*

This is a great Build! And it looks perfect.

Are you planning on running a rear engine fire wall? 
There is a video around of a twin engine 16V Turbo Golf 1 it is brite orange, and running on a dyno (rolling road) and it catches fire in an Instant from the rear... and it is a HUGE fire within 1-2 seconds!! They too had no rear fire wall.


----------



## ontrack (May 27, 2007)

*Re: (TeamTHP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TeamTHP* »_
There is a video around of a twin engine 16V Turbo Golf 1 it is brite orange, and running on a dyno (rolling road) and it catches fire in an Instant from the rear... and it is a HUGE fire within 1-2 seconds!! They too had no rear fire wall.

That golf belonged to Ferroli Motorsport in South Africa. I was at the dyno day when it happened. A fuel line jumped off and that caused the fire.
Awesome build BTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dewie (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm pretty sure I want to see this thing running :|


----------



## cky3k (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Dewie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dewie* »_I'm pretty sure I want to see this thing running :|

well, yeah.....


----------



## Anson86-8v (Feb 17, 2003)

Eagerly waiting another update.


----------



## jedinight37 (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: (Anson86-8v)*

update?


----------



## ROmpa (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (jedinight37)*

update pls


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Winter is here and I have enough time for working on Lupo








Today I started to work on front crossmenber and radiators support
















Enough space for power steering pum but not enough for alternator.
















































This will fit with little cutting


----------



## cky3k (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

sa. weet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (cky3k)*

Amazing work - I love the side-by-side radiator setup. Looks like a gigantic FMIC


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

keep it going P, this is gonna b the winter!


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

lol this thing is crazy


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_
Enough space for power steering pum but not enough for alternator.


just use the one on the rear motor and you should be fine


----------



## Dewie (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
just use the one on the rear motor and you should be fine









Agree'd


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
just use the one on the rear motor and you should be fine









Yes , I will


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_
Yes , I will









Does one alternator have enough juice to run spark for two motors? OEM alternator is 120AMPS right? There are some aftermarket 200 amp alternators around for competition stereo stuff, but quite expensive. In either case, better run some super THICK wires to the front motor - like >8mm!










_Modified by phatvw at 2:52 PM 11-29-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (phatvw)*

Toureg is 260 i think, if not 220, and its a direct bolt in, that and a good 1.0 farad Cap should get the job done.


----------



## Dewie (Aug 9, 2004)

You will be fine running 2 engines from one battery/alternator. I wouldn't want to run a monster stereo or a large number of lights etc at the same time though. I own a Fiero and have relocated the battery to up front where the spare tire is. I personally used wire I purchased at a local welding supply shop.


----------



## veedub2.8 (Sep 1, 2007)

Jesus Titty ****ing christ. I cannot WAIT to see this thing destroy the quarter mile.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (veedub2.8)*

Hmmmm, where to put the twin intercoolers for the quad turbo setup








Meh, better go with A/W intercoolers


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Hmmmm, where to put the twin intercoolers for the quad turbo setup








Meh, better go with A/W intercoolers










I will find place one day when I buy 4 turbos


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

...


_Modified by Rallye 1.8T at 6:29 AM 12-4-2007_


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

want a son by any chance?
i dont eat much and i can wipe my own ass.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (koko5869)*


----------



## LinkATX (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

5.2 litre? 2.8*2= 5.6!


----------



## boosted corrado 91 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: (LinkATX)*

any progress lately??


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

im posting in this thread so i can check back for progress later without forgetting.
****ing insane.
-j


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

It's winter so I'm doing something









Tools








Before
















After

















Finished
















Rear (I haven't before pics)

























Before
















After

















Ihope It will not rub at all


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (LinkATX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LinkATX* »_5.2 litre? 2.8*2= 5.6! 

i was wondering the same thing








must be some special British math


----------



## DTIgolf (Oct 21, 2007)

Yes this is crazy, but as we know already, mid conversions handle like ****.
What is this conversion worth? 30-40 k? USD?
for what? To be original ok... i guess
Waste of time and money unless this is your absolute HOBBY!

AND BTW, this would of been so much cooler if you fitted 2 1.8T with GT28 turbos.
Well Congrats and respect nice work BY ALL MEANS!


_Modified by DTIgolf at 6:07 PM 12-12-2007_


----------



## cky3k (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (DTIgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DTIgolf* »_Yes this is crazy, but as we know already, mid conversions handle like ****.
What is this conversion worth? 30-40 k? USD?
for what? To be original ok... i guess
Waste of time and money unless this is your absolute HOBBY!

AND BTW, this would of been so much cooler if you fitted 2 1.8T with GT28 turbos.
Well Congrats and respect nice work BY ALL MEANS!

_Modified by DTIgolf at 6:07 PM 12-12-2007_

lol, i dont think its an investment plan....


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (DTIgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DTIgolf* »_Yes this is crazy, but as we know already, mid conversions handle like ****.
What is this conversion worth? 30-40 k? USD?
for what? To be original ok... i guess
Waste of time and money unless this is your absolute HOBBY!

AND BTW, this would of been so much cooler if you fitted 2 1.8T with GT28 turbos.
Well Congrats and respect nice work BY ALL MEANS!

_Modified by DTIgolf at 6:07 PM 12-12-2007_


Lupo costs 4000$. Buy one and put 1.8T engines in. It is so easy to be different


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

There's always one in every crowd...


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (DTIgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DTIgolf* »_Yes this is crazy, but as we know already, mid conversions handle like ****.
What is this conversion worth? 30-40 k? USD?
for what? To be original ok... i guess
Waste of time and money unless this is your absolute HOBBY!

AND BTW, this would of been so much cooler if you fitted 2 1.8T with GT28 turbos.
Well Congrats and respect nice work BY ALL MEANS!

_Modified by DTIgolf at 6:07 PM 12-12-2007_


----------



## neven (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (DTIgolf)*

whats a point of your question?
ok, it's a crazy project but he knows why is doing it. 
we can look at pics and admire to his work and will, and reasons... who gives a f... for that. some people could say that we are all crazy driving cars like ours which we love and work so hard for them. so what???


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Shifter box


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

cool


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (cky3k)*

whats the deal behind that orange handle?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (mk3_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3_vdub* »_whats the deal behind that orange handle?

















It's a tool for adjustment


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (DTIgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DTIgolf* »_Yes this is crazy, but as we know already, mid conversions handle like ****.
What is this conversion worth? 30-40 k? USD?
for what? To be original ok... i guess
Waste of time and money unless this is your absolute HOBBY!

AND BTW, this would of been so much cooler if you fitted 2 1.8T with GT28 turbos.
Well Congrats and respect nice work BY ALL MEANS!

_Modified by DTIgolf at 6:07 PM 12-12-2007_


.............................your retarded


----------



## Byron N. (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (shortshiften)*

Thats putting it nicely.


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (DTIgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DTIgolf* »_Waste of time and money unless this is your absolute HOBBY!
_Modified by DTIgolf at 6:07 PM 12-12-2007_

Your comment is a waste of time








This project is SICK














Watching this one for sure. 
Waiting patiently for vids of your start up and drive


----------



## veedub2.8 (Sep 1, 2007)

call it a waste of time after seeing it do a quarter mile. just imagine how it will sound! twin vrt!! ZOMG!


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (DTIgolf)*

Great thread!


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_Shifter box

















































Covjece genij si sto se tice izuma i improvizacije! Svaka cast...jesil ikako skonto kako ces koristit N20 na autu? ako se sjecas konversacije


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Some today pics:
My friend helped me ( I'm on right)
































I bought pop out rear windows fo better cooling of rear engine


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

hey nece ameri skontat sta se desava u tim slikama!


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_Some today pics:
My friend helped me ( I'm on right)


I wouldn't trust him -- looks like he's been drinking


----------



## drdrew (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: (DTIgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DTIgolf* »_Yes this is crazy, but as we know already, mid conversions handle like ****.
What is this conversion worth? 30-40 k? USD?
for what? To be original ok... i guess
Waste of time and money unless this is your absolute HOBBY!

AND BTW, this would of been so much cooler if you fitted 2 1.8T with GT28 turbos.
Well Congrats and respect nice work BY ALL MEANS!

_Modified by DTIgolf at 6:07 PM 12-12-2007_









urgh...


----------



## devereaux (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: (PTown Love)*


----------



## 87'moneypit (May 15, 2003)

Any new updates....


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Finnaly I connected both gearboxes. This works perfect. I can change gears from 1st to 6th without problems without running engines. So with running engines gearchanges will be much smoother


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

simply amazing, can't wait till you start it up.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

WOO!WOOO!


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

are you going to try to make an interior that is more street friendly...via carpet, console, a/c, etc...?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_are you going to try to make an interior that is more street friendly...via carpet, console, a/c, etc...?

And maybe a firewall


----------



## BiTurbs (May 25, 2003)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Nothing quite like working on your project car while pumpin' some Whitney Houston...








Nice engineering. Can't wait to see it haul ass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## devereaux (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: (BiTurbs)*

Do you have an estimated time or desired time of completion of the complete project....... or is it just whenever you get it done its done. (Even though you'll always be changing things to the "final" product)


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_are you going to try to make an interior that is more street friendly...via carpet, console, a/c, etc...?

I have roll cage, two bucket seats, race hranesses. I will made small carpets in front of seats.








I already put Mk4 golf climatronic heater box, I will have A/C









_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
And maybe a firewall









Firewall is must, for noise and heat


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_
Firewall is must, for noise and heat









id have it just for peace of mind as well. 
theres a video on youtube i think with a twin engine rocco that has a catastrophic failure with the rear engine. it doesnt look too friendly.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Last year I bought these clocks








But I decided that they not siut my car so today I bought some better quality clocks
















Last number on speedo looks too optimistic for now
















2x water temp and fuel level

















Fuel level sender


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Twin tach's... Ballin'








Looks good, when do you think it will be on the road?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Custom made brake lines


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

twin engine and hydrolic e-brake ? This is going to be a RIOT... I can't wait to see the burnout/donut/drift videos. 
-m







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nebone18 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: (maxslug)*

Looks like you've done this before. Everything is custom and looks flawless the first time. MTM Bimotos little brother


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (nebone18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebone18* »_Looks like you've done this before. Everything is custom and looks flawless the first time. MTM Bimotos little brother









check out his previous posts and such, hes not really a strange to thinking outside the box or just digging into a wild project. ive got most of em on my watched list


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

Man you rock!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dewie (Aug 9, 2004)

Looks to me like there is a line lock there... That should help keep the front end planted for some nice burn-outs


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (Dewie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dewie* »_Looks to me like there is a line lock there... That should help keep the front end planted for some nice burn-outs









for AWD?


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Dewie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dewie* »_Looks to me like there is a line lock there... That should help keep the front end planted for some nice burn-outs









the only thing you see is a proportional valve and a master cylinder for the parking brake


----------



## boosted corrado 91 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: (BakBer)*

i cant wait to see this done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (boosted corrado 91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted corrado 91* »_i cant wait to see this done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

And I








Trial fitted rev counters 
















Place for speedo








Today I bought this


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

Have you thought about these.
http://www.aerocatch.com










_Modified by Russjameson at 9:51 PM 1-12-2008_


----------



## Lupo TDI (Mar 11, 2000)

*Re: (Russjameson)*

Cool, I did not know VDO made such big instruments? They seem to fit perfectly in the original tach; way to go!
I will be in italy (friuli) next summer; are you planning on taking part in tuning events in italy too? I sure would like to come and see the beast!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (Russjameson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Russjameson* »_Have you thought about these.
http://www.aerocatch.com









_Modified by Russjameson at 9:51 PM 1-12-2008_

those are sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## soyamop (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: (skeil_03gli)*

This thing is Crazy,
To samo moze biti hrvat.... Nadam se da ces doc s tom bestiom do Australije da se malo prodiramo..


----------



## soyamop (Jan 17, 2008)

This thing is Crazy...
Stari totalno si lud... Svaka cast.. Cak ni oni iz Englezi s twin VR6 mk2 ti nemogu nista.... Ajde dodi do Australije da se malo prodiramo...


----------



## luckyvw (Dec 9, 2003)

keep the updates coming--i'd like to see more on the cooling system---stellar build!!!!!!


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_Custom made brake lines










I've been wanting to use a hydraulic parking brake for some time but never really understood how it worked.
As I see it in your picture, you have a rear brake line running from the master cylinder to the master on the parking brake and then teeing off from there. I see how the regular brakes work here. What I don't understand is the parking brake. Does the fluid from the parking brake master go to the rear lines only and not travel up to the main master cylinder? 
How does the parking brake master work differently than the main master?
What brand is that hydraulic parking brake and does it come with that master?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

New steering wheel
























Engines out


----------



## Anson86-8v (Feb 17, 2003)

No!!!!! Put it back in!!!!
Ha! sounds like prom night


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

why did you pull the motor back out ????


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

I will repaint rear engine bay again and make some things better


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Removed paint








Started smoothing


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

omg. you sir are a freak!
and I mean it in the best of ways!
that's so amazing


----------



## vdub5818 (Jan 20, 2008)

this is quite possibly the coolest thing i have ever seen. keep up the good work.


----------



## Space9888 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_Removed paint








Started smoothing

















you my friend have some serious welding skills!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (Space9888)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Space9888* »_you my friend have some serious welding skills!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks!








Some new parts arrived


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

insane..


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Rear engine bay in white primer


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you could weld those small wholes ... but it's outstanding anyway


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Painted


----------



## DJackie (Nov 14, 2007)

WOW 
Looks just amazing !!
can't wait for the first videos


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: (DJackie)*

did someone say "axis spins"....


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (Pedmaster)*

WOW!!


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Removed AC kompressor and powersteering pump








Engine back in


----------



## Mr.BooMY (Jul 8, 2006)

That sir, is a drooltastic project car. I will probably have a cargasm once I see it done and watch the videos of it operating.


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

look at that sexy camber


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Today I was playing with cardboard boxes :lol: 








This is something like model of gas tanks
























They go here :
















I wanted 2x20L , but there isn't enough space. So I will have 2x15L and that isn't enough for 100 kms :angry:  :lol: 
Engine cover will be something like this.
















I will make it from fibreglass


----------



## Lupo TDI (Mar 11, 2000)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Nice!
Are you going to make the fuel tanks?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (Lupo TDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lupo TDI* »_Nice!
Are you going to make the fuel tanks?
¸
My friend will make them for me


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_
I wanted 2x20L , but there isn't enough space. So I will have 2x15L and that isn't enough for 100 kms 

what if you only run one engine on both tanks. disconnect the shifter linkage on the other and put it in neutral. 30l should get you pretty far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-j


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Muffler Bearing* »_disconnect the shifter linkage on the other and put it in neutral.

Wait...what?


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (proshot)*

I love this project man Ive been hooked for months haha... It would be sick if you could just start the rear motor and beat the piss out of it like that sometimes... No powersteering but thats fine hah


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_
Wait...what?

ok, ill talk slower...
in order to get more range out of 30l of fuel, power the car with only one motor and run it from both tanks. disconnect the shifter linkage on the motor that is not driving the car, and shift it into neutral. this will allow you to still maintain full functionality out of the other motor, which is powering the car.
kinda like flat towing a vehicle, only both motors are in one car.
-j


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Muffler Bearing* »_what if you only run one engine on both tanks.

When I read that earlier, for some reason I thought it said both engines on one tank... Long day














.


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_I wanted 2x20L , but there isn't enough space. So I will have 2x15L and that isn't enough for 100 kms :angry:  :lol:

Try to make them as big as possible, each cm3 counts







I think that 1cm gap between the seat and the tank is enough. Maybe you can make them a bit higher? (5cm higher & 2cm longer tank may have easly 18l capacity if that one out of cardboard is 15l)








Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (Apsik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Apsik* »_
Try to make them as big as possible, each cm3 counts







I think that 1cm gap between the seat and the tank is enough. Maybe you can make them a bit higher? (5cm higher & 2cm longer tank may have easly 18l capacity if that one out of cardboard is 15l)








Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks for that!
First idea was similar like your picture. But there isn't enough safe space between seat and roll cage. I want lots of space around tanks because they are bombs behind me








With 2x15L I can drive around 70km on full throttle


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

This was first idea...


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Started work on coolant system for rear engine


----------



## clark w. griswold (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

awesome progress rallye, keep it up dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedub2.8 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (clark w. griswold)*

nice progress man keep it up


----------



## 1_slow_mk3 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (veedub2.8)*

Can't wait to see it done!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

Man I can`t wait to see this thing finshed!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

right on!!!!!!


----------



## Wish it was a DE (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

Holy this build is absolute insanity !
your a genius, VW should just hire you for their engineering and design staff!


_Modified by JazzBlue98DEVR6GTI at 7:59 PM 2-19-2008_


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Almost finished gas tanks , I'm waiting for custom made filler necks and covers...


----------



## racefacerider98 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

The ultimate sleeper!


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Those are some beautifull behind-seat-bombs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Finished filler necks! Man who made them is real artist








































I will connect tanks in the midlle but I will have filler necks on both sides so I can go on both sides of gas station depend of crowd :lol:








I found that OEM Rallye golf exhaust fits exactly in space that I have for it! So I will order new back boxes like this, but they will be build for V6 engines


----------



## Caulk04 (Jun 11, 2007)

Beautiful machine work on those filler necks!
Awesome build...just jaw dropping!


----------



## WCoUtReT (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (Caulk04)*

Wow this thing is actually looking finishable!! I've said it a bunch of times but awesome work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I love it, and I can't wait to see it (and hear it) when it's done!


----------



## "Por-vr6" (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

I did some work on clutch pedal








Master cylindres








On the middle is Lupo pedal , left and right are Leon and mk4 pedals.








Connected with metal plate and long bolts so I can fine syncronise both clutches


----------



## racefacerider98 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

So sick. Awesome work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1_slow_mk3 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (racefacerider98)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (1_slow_mk3)*

iznenadis me svaki put covjece!


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Rear clutch line. I used brake line for this


----------



## split71 (Aug 26, 2006)

Been watching this thread for months, so stoked on seeing the final product! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cky3k (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Fugee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fugee* »_iznenadis me svaki put covjece!
















agreed.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

I made support for gas pedals. They are connected with metal plate. Cable will go from Lupo gas pedal to this metal plate


----------



## Matt Johnson (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

first let me say this is a great project!
Just a thought...
Why don't you move the metal plate connecting the 2 pedals farther down the pedal arms, closer to the pivot point.
Then you could cut the lower pedal arm off and still connect the cable you are running from the Lupo pedal to the upper arm.
This would still give you the same "sweep" for pedal modulation and give you 1 less pedal arm near the passenger foot well.
Again just my thought.
Keep up the great work.
Matt


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks!
It's good idea but I don't want to cut pedal








I have OMP support plate for passengr legs . I will put it over pedals










_Modified by Rallye 1.8T at 2:42 PM 2-24-2008_


----------



## Wish it was a DE (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

do you have a rough estimate of how much this build cost you so far?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (JazzBlue98DEVR6GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JazzBlue98DEVR6GTI* »_do you have a rough estimate of how much this build cost you so far?

It costs duble that I count at the beggining...








I spent 20 000 euros till now including car ( I paid Lupo 2500 euros)...


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Make sure you dont get any air bubbles in that uber long clutch line running to the back. And you will be running OEM managment?


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

WOAH WOAH WE WOAH!!


----------



## BrokenM3 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

i'm lovi'n it! there is no replacement for displacement








skidam kapu majstore, da li preuredjivas vw ove iz zajebancije ili poslovno? Ako poslovno, biti cu dolje za ljeto mogli bi se dogovoriti da mi ubacis 24v u dvicu golfa, koji je sada 16v... gdje si u hrvatskoj? Pozdrav iz chicaga...


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (Klassenbester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Klassenbester* »_i'm lovi'n it! there is no replacement for displacement








skidam kapu majstore, da li preuredjivas vw ove iz zajebancije ili poslovno? Ako poslovno, biti cu dolje za ljeto mogli bi se dogovoriti da mi ubacis 24v u dvicu golfa, koji je sada 16v... gdje si u hrvatskoj? Pozdrav iz chicaga...

Slazem aute kada imam viska vremena


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Are you using OEM 24v wiring for both motors?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Yes, that's why I have twin drive by wire gas pedals


----------



## BrokenM3 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

dobro ti ide...






















bi li mogao naci viska vremena uz nadoknadu u dolarima? Jesi li blizu pule?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

What will you be using for the ABS? If you dont have the ABS hooked up, your engine will cut out at 4100 RPM due to lack of signal from the speed sensors...


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

My friend put R32 engine in mk2 golf. I did wiring. We have that problem , but here is one man who did some reprograming on ECU and there is no safety mode again








I also did wiring on mk3 golf with same 2.8 24V engine like in my Lupo and we didn't do anything on ECU except deleting immobilizer and there is no safety mode at all...
I fired both Lupo engines but I leave them working only few minutes. Safety mode starts after 10 min.
I will se what will happened when I do wiring, fill water in cooling system an leave engines working more than 10 mins...


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Yeah, it goes into limp mode at and above 90*. Did you cut off all of the extra wiring on the looms? like all the brake light wiring, and wipers, and other crap you didnt need?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Yeah, it goes into limp mode at and above 90*. Did you cut off all of the extra wiring on the looms? like all the brake light wiring, and wipers, and other crap you didnt need?

I used only engine wiring an connect few wires direct to clocks for imobilizer...


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

I found turbo








It's not that small








But there is problem...
I can't close tailgate...









So... 
No turbo


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

who says you have to put the turbo there? 
why not just make a manifold and move it over to the side, or down below?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

Can someone explain the position of the gas pedals?


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Can someone explain the position of the gas pedals? 

Endless possibilities for abuse by the co-driver


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (maxslug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxslug* »_
Endless possibilities for abuse by the co-driver









Am I missing something? Why are they positioned there?


----------



## BrokenM3 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_
But there is problem...
I can't close tailgate...
So... 
No turbo









I am sure you would find a way to get around that problem too, especially after seeing your work here and on vwclubcroatia website








Ti postavljas standarde za hrvatsku tuning scenu, svaka cast


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Am I missing something? Why are they positioned there?









he is driving two separate dbw ecu's and has to use two dbw pedal assemblies. he is using the dbc lupo pedal to operate the two dbw pedals at the same time


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

he could as well take two cars fronts and like weld them together or something


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Am I missing something? Why are they positioned there?









I believe they will be activated via the Lupo gas pedal. It looks like he just chose to mount them like normal and activate them mechanically rather than attempting to adapt all the mechanisms into the Lupo pedal assembly.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

What size is that turbo? HX50? HX55? and what CM^2?
Do a manifold like this:










_Modified by RipCity Euros at 9:13 PM 2-28-2008_


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

That turbo was a little joke















Two guys which repair boats came to my garage and show me that turbo. It's from 12L diesel boat engine

















_Modified by Rallye 1.8T at 12:58 AM 2-29-2008_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

But seriously, use both exhausts to power one giant turbo to feed both engines


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Or supercharger! As long as you get the right bracket and tensioners, you can mount a supercharger anywhere on the crank pulley plane so lots of flexibility on mounting.


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Or supercharger! As long as you get the right bracket and tensioners, you can mount a supercharger anywhere on the crank pulley plane so lots of flexibility on mounting.

or a driveshaft style


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_But seriously, use both exhausts to power one giant turbo to feed both engines
















I've decided. Your doing this------^. End of discussion.


----------



## Anson86-8v (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*

With a supercharger mounted on the rear engine to negate any lag created by the piping setup.


----------



## Wish it was a DE (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_But seriously, use both exhausts to power one giant turbo to feed both engines
















lol how would that work







but i guess after all thats been done on this project, anything is possible.


----------



## cky3k (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (JazzBlue98DEVR6GTI)*

its all about this...


----------



## VR6 MD (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: (cky3k)*

This is Blasphemy...This is Madness!
Madness? THIS IS CROATIA!!!

Dude you are insane and brilliant. I can't believe the lengths you've gone to not to mention the fabrication. Wish you were in the states to help me out with a project. Cheers










_Modified by VR6 MD at 2:10 PM 3-1-2008_


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Few pics








Gas tanks mounts made from L- profiles
























Paionted mounts...

























Here was a dent. I cut it because tyre was catching it. Juste welded metal plate over hole








































Pop outs
































Random pics


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

You gonna leave the hole in the hood open or do I foresee a custom hood scoop in the future?


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

just curious ... why 1 black caliper and 3 yellow


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_What size is that turbo? HX50? HX55? and what CM^2?
Do a manifold like this:









_Modified by RipCity Euros at 9:13 PM 2-28-2008_


where is the pcv ???


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (shortshiften)*

i believe the .:R32 in that picture is still being built, so im sure the breather is in the works


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

is there a build thread or a web page or something. looks like a lot of fab work went into that mani. i would like to see what other are up its sleeve


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (shortshiften)*

not much progress lately, but regardless...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3433485


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

I bought PS rack...








Removed sealer
















Loopy was little dusty








So it has little bath
































I was cleaning garage today and I looked welding machine...









Do you see something similar to this:








No?
A little closer ...


----------



## 87'moneypit (May 15, 2003)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (87'moneypit)*

LOL - looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GreyBullet (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Dude you are awesome. I've been lurking watching this thread. You are a mad genius! I wish there were more peole like you. Keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaGetUpandGo (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (GreyBullet)*

Your welder has some serious negative camber!
Seeing your picture with the steering rack makes me think of the possibility of 4 wheel steering, like what the 92 Honda Preludes had as an option. That would have been awesome.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (JettaGetUpandGo)*

Gas cable
















Painted again in real candy white
























































The easyest part of project for me - wiring
















ECU support


----------



## BrokenM3 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

any updates?


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: (Klassenbester)*

This guy is so bad a** he needs -3' of camber on his welder. This guy is awesome!


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_










I'm sorry if this has been covered but why the extra set of pedals in the passenger footwell?


----------



## Xacto (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: (Pedmaster)*

The Lupo gas pedal is connected by a cable to those two pedals and they each are a DBW control for each engine if I understood his explanation on the previous page correctly.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Xacto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xacto* »_The Lupo gas pedal is connected by a cable to those two pedals and they each are a DBW control for each engine if I understood his explanation on the previous page correctly.
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: (BakBer)*

Again I admit ignorance here, I understand the two motors are DBW but I'm still having a hard time mechanically understanding how the cable mates to the two DBW throttle's, and why it needs to be mounted in the passenger footwell? Thanks


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (Pedmaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pedmaster* »_Again I admit ignorance here, I understand the two motors are DBW but I'm still having a hard time mechanically understanding how the cable mates to the two DBW throttle's, and why it needs to be mounted in the passenger footwell? Thanks









I think the logic is that rather than trying to cannibalize 3 functional systems in order to create one functional system, it was easier and faster to simply control two with one.
Basically the two DBW pedals and all of their components are functioning like normal. The Lupo pedal, rather than the cable activating the throttle, it is in effect activating the two DBW pedals. So the when the Lupo pedal is pressed, it "presses" the two DBW pedals. It's actually pulling them, but that's just semantics.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Pedmaster)*

you have to use both of the pedals that are located on the passenger side at the same time. The pedal that the driver opperates has a cable connected to it running over to those twin pedals to operate. There just isn't enough room to mount two pedals under the dash when the clutches are already dubbled up over the driver's feet. look back at pictures on the last 3-4 pages and you'll see


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for explanation!















I spent lot of time thinking where to put both gas pedals. This was the easyest solution










_Modified by Rallye 1.8T at 4:04 PM 3-27-2008_


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_Thanks for explanation!















I spent lot of time thinking where to put both gas pedals. This was the easyest solution









No problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What's the latest? Maybe some new


----------



## LiquidCrystalDisplay (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (BakBer)*

Chit!!!!
I just ran out of the 15 pages








but wow man it is coming along so nicely.
i think you should leave the hole in the hood so people can see whats under there (but limo tint the rear so they cant see the other toy in the back).


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (LiquidCrystalDisplay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LiquidCrystalDisplay* »_
i think you should leave the hole in the hood so people can see whats under there (but limo tint the rear so they cant see the other toy in the back).










I think you should do a short runner intake manifold that allows you to shut the hood. Nice work, and im looking forward to another update, my project is going slow right now so its nice to see someone elses going http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## white86gti (Feb 19, 2005)

did this thing die?


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (white86gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *white86gti* »_did this thing die?








Are you serious








Two weeks since an update is very long... But, since he's barely started the project, I'm sure he just gave up


----------



## white86gti (Feb 19, 2005)

not what i meant, just curious as to the status, it will be amazing once it is on the road.


----------



## WCoUtReT (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_you have to use both of the pedals that are located on the passenger side at the same time. The pedal that the driver opperates has a cable connected to it running over to those twin pedals to operate. There just isn't enough room to mount two pedals under the dash when the clutches are already dubbled up over the driver's feet. look back at pictures on the last 3-4 pages and you'll see

I see now. Just to have one more person saying it, the pedal on the driver's side manipulates the two on the passenger side by a cable, which each regulate the throttle by wire to the motors. 
Aso... If he ever has a passenger that wants to go faster, they needn't ever ask!


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: (WCoUtReT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WCoUtReT* »_
Also... If he ever has a passenger that wants to go faster, they needn't ever ask!









thats freakin funny. lol
I know he is gonna build a cover to hide them, but this is still funny.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (white86gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *white86gti* »_did this thing die?

No. It's not dead








This car costs me a fortune. I can't just take credit card and buy all pars I need... so be patient










_Quote, originally posted by *WCoUtReT* »_
Aso... If he ever has a passenger that wants to go faster, they needn't ever ask!










Nope







There will be plate over pedals!








Yesterday Bosch 044 fuel pumps finally come. They will be enough for engines and nitrous












_Modified by Rallye 1.8T at 2:39 PM 4-7-2008_


----------



## white86gti (Feb 19, 2005)

this will be a blast for sure, cant wait to see it running.


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (white86gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *white86gti* »_this will be a blast for sure, cant wait to see it running.

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## golfkart (May 1, 2007)

*Re: (Curt_mk2)*

I started reading this thread from page one last night, finished it this morning at work. My friend, you are my hero. First thing I thought of was the double-sided-steering maluch hahah. I can't wait to see your car at a show though.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epjNUVhpZ_U


----------



## veedubb7 (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: (golfkart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfkart* »_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epjNUVhpZ_U

Thats nuts!!


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (veedubb7)*

amazing build man. can't wait to see it finished. best of luck with the expenses http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## climbingcue (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

How are you going to insure that both clutches grab at the same spot? Since all clutches have are a little different in where they grab.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (climbingcue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *climbingcue* »_How are you going to insure that both clutches grab at the same spot? Since all clutches have are a little different in where they grab. 


I can adjust clutch pedals









Bosch 044 pumps








Fuel filters form Mercedes








Place for pump under the seat








New water bottles and Audi TT bushings








And new batery


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwaudiclubuae (Apr 15, 2008)

Sick? I think that's an understatement...this is insane! Insanely awesome! Wish i could be heading up a project like this back here!


----------



## blu_mk2 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

eh sta bi dao da imam para i vremena za ovakve stvari http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
svaka tebi cast covjece


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Custom fuel lines








































This is outlet for nitrous in future


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (blu_mk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blu_mk2* »_eh sta bi dao da imam para i vremena za ovakve stvari http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
svaka tebi cast covjece

Hvala!


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_
This is outlet for nitrous in future
























Your insanity knows now limits! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Today Loopy was on little trip








7 km from me was car show so I decided to show unfinished car








































































Let's go home
















It was funny to watch people's reaction. When they see V6 at front they have smile on face, but when they see another V6 in the back thea startet laughing :lol: :lol: :lol:
Friend's big turbo 1.8T rallye with 6 speed, haldex and 18'' superleggeras


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_
Friend's big turbo 1.8T rallye with 6 speed, haldex and 18'' superleggeras









I can belive that


----------



## clark w. griswold (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (Apsik)*

looks like an awesome time, i have a feeling you're going to be stealing the show everywhere you take that beast. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BrokenM3 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_
No. It's not dead








This car costs me a fortune. I can't just take credit card and buy all pars I need... so be patient









Do you have a paypal account? If you do i'll send you a few (weak) dollars, for a karlovacko







or whatever, and maybe a few other guys will do the same, you deserve it.
Pozdrav iz Chicaga


----------



## cky3k (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Klassenbester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Klassenbester* »_
Do you have a paypal account? If you do i'll send you a few (weak) dollars, for a karlovacko







or whatever, and maybe a few other guys will do the same, you deserve it.
Pozdrav iz Chicaga

true that. hit us with your paypal address for donations.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHA 
You're great!








Thanks








But I haven't paypal and don't drink beer!
Where do you hear for karlovacko?










_Modified by Rallye 1.8T at 12:25 PM 4-21-2008_


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_Where do you hear for karlovacko?

You have to remember, we are everywhere. Just like the saying "Jebote kolko nas ima" Its more than just a phrase....its the truth.








I'm not too sure I spelled it perfectly but you know what I mean.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Sve si dobro napisao!


----------



## BrokenM3 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

well, if you dont have pay pal think about setting it up, it's not nearly as much work like you put in lupi.
And as far the beer goes i perfer Jack Daniels over any beer, but back in military service karlovacko was the cheapest way to get hammered.
I hope you'll finish the lupo by sommer, cause i will most likely be in pula or medulin for a few days in august.
And like that one song says: malo nas je al nas ima...








Pozdrav and keep up the good work


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (Klassenbester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Klassenbester* »_
And as far the beer goes i perfer Jack Daniels over any beer, but back in military service karlovacko was the cheapest way to get hammered.






























































_Quote, originally posted by *Klassenbester* »_
I hope you'll finish the lupo by sommer, cause i will most likely be in pula or medulin for a few days in august.



I'm 60 km from Pula so we can drink some







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JDSm7LLAs4


----------



## BrokenM3 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_
I'm 60 km from Pula so we can drink some







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanx for the link


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Today friend comes with TIG welder to finish exhaust and gas tanks...
































































Almost finished gas tanks


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

Never seen someone make their own muffler...


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Never seen someone make their own muffler...

Did you ever see someone built his own Lupo W12


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_









The funny part will be watching him pull up to the pump and start pumping in the door.


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (Vrucizzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vrucizzy* »_
The funny part will be watching him pull up to the pump and start pumping in the door.









Better than that, is then pulling around and doing the same on the other side


----------



## JettaGetUpandGo (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Veedub_junky)*

Could you connect the two tanks with a pipe running between the two? That way you would only need to fill using one inlet, and when running only one engine you would not need to fill us as often.
It would also let you pull up to a gas pump on either side.


----------



## ROmpa (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (JettaGetUpandGo)*

In order to run one engine he needs to create a easy way to keep the non working gearbox clutched.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (JettaGetUpandGo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGetUpandGo* »_Could you connect the two tanks with a pipe running between the two? That way you would only need to fill using one inlet, and when running only one engine you would not need to fill us as often.
It would also let you pull up to a gas pump on either side.









I had than in my mind but I will have mess with pipes...


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (ROmpa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ROmpa* »_In order to run one engine he needs to create a easy way to keep the non working gearbox clutched.

I will only run both engines


----------



## ROmpa (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

sick


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: (Veedub_junky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedub_junky* »_
Better than that, is then pulling around and doing the same on the other side









haha he can park right in the middle and stretch one to the drivers side and one to the passenger side. take up the whole station.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (Russjameson)*

This is GOOD idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I don't know if gas station has enough long pipe to go around Lupi


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

how are you planing on keeping track of the fuel levels and what do you think the range
of the tanks are. 
Glad to see the project is back on track.


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_
I will only run both engines









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Proper solution








When this Lupi is ready I'd love to see it driving








It's gonna be a good reason to go to Croatia on vacation ...








...I gues I'll take my G60 for a "ride" this summer


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Never seen someone make their own muffler...

Rally, you are my hero...






















How does the anticipation of getting this thing going taste? I bet it tastes like dual exhaust fumes!!


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (orange1218)*


----------



## veedub2.8 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (Fantomasz)*

you are a god among men


----------



## ROmpa (Jan 9, 2007)

Quick Question: Rally do you think a f. big W12 from an A8 would fit the back of the Lupo?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (ROmpa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ROmpa* »_Quick Question: Rally do you think a f. big W12 from an A8 would fit the back of the Lupo?

No


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Everyone love wiring


















































































Textil tape


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_Everyone love wiring










































OMG that looks professional. I love it.


----------



## ben-dubbin (Mar 25, 2007)

WOW


----------



## ROmpa (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (ben-dubbin)*

Dude are you online? Any updates of your great work.
I just received paypal for [email protected] so hit me when you get yours.


----------



## BrokenM3 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Updates please


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (Klassenbester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Klassenbester* »_Updates please









OK








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2I4wLabUy2c


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_
OK








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2I4wLabUy2c


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

holy moly thats awesome.
sound mean as crap.
12 cylinders of nastiness. lol


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (Russjameson)*

that is wholly unnatural, just like a Liger, which has been established as the greatest animal of all time.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (Yurko)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Tourenwagen)*

I just sh*t bricks


----------



## illinus (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (Yurko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yurko* »_that is wholly unnatural, just like a Liger, which has been established as the greatest animal of all time.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

one of the greatest things i've ever heard.















that lupo is going to be the greatest thing ever...
trying to compete with MTM's TT bi-moto!?


_Modified by illinus at 9:05 PM 5-3-2008_


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hella subscribing to this!


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (Breadfan5968)*

In. Way too late. 
Can't wait to see this running! 
... you should race it against the Golf W12 650 if you manage to turbo it.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_I just sh*t bricks









Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_I just sh*t bricks










_Quote, originally posted by *Jory* »_
Pics or it didn't happen.

I don't want to see those pics, lol. 
Can't wait to see this thing ripping up asphalt


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Jory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jory* »_
Pics or it didn't happen.

As requested... Its more like brick not bricks, but you get the point


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

aaaaahahahaha thats funny ripcity. I didn't think you had it in you. and Might I say that must have hurt.

Anyways.
after watching that youtube video. I still am amazed at how small. and I mean tiny this big power house is. I drive a MK1 Cabby. thats small, but I think this Lupy is smaller, I have never seen one, but If I ever find myself in Croatia I'll stop buy and see this beast.
MY friend what you are doing is amazing, keep up the good work.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Russjameson)*

You should put another 24v in the passenger seat and add 2 more wheels in the middle of the car, thats the only way i could see this being any sweeter


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
As requested... Its more like brick not bricks, but you get the point

















Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Never seen someone make their own muffler...

I like how THIS is what amazes you and not EVERYTHING else


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_
I like how THIS is what amazes you and not EVERYTHING else









ya everyone drives twin 24v lupos in my neck of the woods


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_You should put another 24v in the passenger seat and add 2 more wheels in the middle of the car, thats the only way i could see this being any sweeter









or he could just boost the two he has already


----------



## dfman2 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Twin 24V Lupo (Rallye 1.8T)*

HRVATSKA. Evo, ovo je drugi put sto sam vidio hrvata na Vortex u jedan tjedan.
I didnt know that Lupo's came with V6s!?!?!?was that an swap engine?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Twin 24V Lupo (dfman2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dfman2* »_HRVATSKA. Evo, ovo je drugi put sto sam vidio hrvata na Vortex u jedan tjedan.
I didnt know that Lupo's came with V6s!?!?!?was that an swap engine?

lmao


----------



## Flapjack (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: Twin 24V Lupo (dfman2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dfman2* »_I didnt know that Lupo's came with V6s!?!?!?was that an swap engine?

nemoj jebat.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Twin 24V Lupo (Flapjack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flapjack* »_
nemoj jebat. 






























Ako netko od vas dodje u HR , ima pivu od mene


----------



## Flapjack (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: Twin 24V Lupo (Rallye 1.8T)*

pazi budes imal hrpu pijanaca u garazi.
ko god tebe posjeti bi trebal donest barem litru i vodu...ili litru goriva


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: Twin 24V Lupo (Flapjack)*









festa


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

I wish I knew what you guys were talking about







.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (proshot)*

About







when they come to Croatia


----------



## Vedran (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Rakia - connecting people








Place where owner of this Lupo lives already become turist atraction, but not because of our beautiful sea...


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (Vedran)*

wow is all i can say... im speechless, amazing work!


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (mk2driver)*

bummer lupos dont come stateside. This is one crazy mofo project. Ich denke einmal hat zu viel getrunken hahah http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

i guess every one speaks Croatian these days


----------



## BrokenM3 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: Twin 24V Lupo (Flapjack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flapjack* »_pazi budes imal hrpu pijanaca u garazi.


Ne, bez zajebancije, petre, trebao bi organizirati pijanku u garazi








What there are Croatians on vortex?!?!?


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Twin 24V Lupo (Klassenbester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Klassenbester* »_What there are Croatians on vortex?!?!?

Yes, we're everywhere, and this is our leader: 










_Modified by Yurko at 10:26 PM 5-12-2008_


----------



## RY2K (Sep 2, 2003)

SICK project


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Twin 24V Lupo (Yurko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yurko* »_
Yes, we're everywhere, and this is our leader: 









_Modified by Yurko at 10:26 PM 5-12-2008_

UFC


----------



## Flapjack (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: Twin 24V Lupo (Apsik)*


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: Twin 24V Lupo (Flapjack)*

hahaha Ludnica


----------



## BrokenM3 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: Twin 24V Lupo (Yurko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yurko* »_
Yes, we're everywhere, and this is our leader: 
Stipe Mesic



*fixed that for ya*























_Modified by Klassenbester at 8:21 PM 5-13-2008_
Edit for try to post a pic...


_Modified by Klassenbester at 8:22 PM 5-13-2008_


----------



## BrokenM3 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: Twin 24V Lupo (Klassenbester)*


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Twin 24V Lupo (Klassenbester)*

subscribed!


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Exhaust for rear engine 










































































_Modified by Rallye 1.8T at 12:09 PM 5-16-2008_


----------



## cky3k (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

google wasnt much help here...
"SloÅ the ispuh well for the last engine ..."
can we get a translation?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

I did C/P from Croatian forum...
sorry


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

oooooo! nice


_Modified by MFZERO at 5:28 PM 5-21-2008_


----------



## BrokenM3 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

looking good man,
thx for the link with sound, i love it when the beast comes to life








Jedno







za tebe


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

Ii looks now like a Lupo with a tail








I hope it doesn't wag


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (Apsik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Apsik* »_Ii looks now like a Lupo with a tail








I hope it doesn't wag

Haha - articulating/rotating exhaust pipe ftw


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (Apsik)*

Why not just put a muffler in the rear. I bet there are small enough mufflers out there.


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (shortshiften)*

3" stove pipes coming out of the roof.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

with exhaust
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rpg_UXjLqAM


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ROmpa (Jan 9, 2007)

you crazy bastard!!!


----------



## DantheVWman (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: (ROmpa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ROmpa* »_you crazy bastard!!!

thats an understatement


----------



## ROmpa (Jan 9, 2007)

it was no understatement! it was an euphemism! its still a public forum!
don't make me say bad words!


----------



## BonTechnik (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: (ROmpa)*

I hope it drives like this when it's done:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (pacobonnin)*








That video does nothing for me - the whole thing is sped up. Just watch the pedestrians...


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: (Veedub_junky)*

Any updates?


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (Russjameson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Russjameson* »_Any updates?

agreed. updates are mandatory. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## illinus (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (Curt_mk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curt_mk2* »_
agreed. updates are mandatory. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yes very very true...
curt... what are you doing in the 24v forum?? unless you secretly dumped one in the square...


----------



## ROmpa (Jan 9, 2007)

update please


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

OK









Lower VR6 balljoint doesn't fits Lupo control arm...









































LEDs for oil pressure and alternator
















































... battery support


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

likeing the leds, now you need some boost and more leds


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (BIGNICKSGTIS420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGNICKSGTIS420* »_ now you need some boost and more leds









I'll remember that







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ROmpa (Jan 9, 2007)

Like I had to do the same thing with the ball joint on my polo.
Keep up with the good work.
How much $$$ did you put in until now?


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

tuned in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (climbingcue)*

subscribed


----------



## ROmpa (Jan 9, 2007)

like we need to beg for updates


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

SICK







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fukengruven1982 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*

holy ****, this is going into watched topics


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

UPDATES!!!!








Belt tensioner is too close to right side marker








I made new one








It's close but will be OK...
























Power steering is working
























Adapters for VDO water temp sensors
















Coolant bottle on its place


----------



## cky3k (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Power steering is working
























is this thing going to have 4 wheel steering?
keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (cky3k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cky3k* »_
is this thing going to have 4 wheel steering?

Oh, that just wouldn't be practical, and as you can see, this whole project is about practicality.


----------



## borline (Nov 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

completely awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
subscribed


----------



## clutch_dust (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (borline)*

I wonder how it would sound if you ran both engines through a common muffler? Would you get more of a W12 sound a opposed to 2 6's? Either way, keep it up and we're all waiting to see Lil' Lupi in action!!


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (clutch_dust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clutch_dust* »_I wonder how it would sound if you ran both engines through a common muffler? Would you get more of a W12 sound a opposed to 2 6's? Either way, keep it up and we're all waiting to see Lil' Lupi in action!!

that's a good idea. would you then be able to run a 3" exhaust and still have sufficient back pressure? after they have merged of course...


----------



## chikubi (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (clutch_dust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clutch_dust* »_I wonder how it would sound if you ran both engines through a common muffler? Would you get more of a W12 sound a opposed to 2 6's?

I don't think so. I imagine the sound you'd get would still be all VR6, but louder, or perhaps a W12 but with a flat plane crank.


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (nascent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nascent* »_I don't think so. I imagine the sound you'd get would still be all VR6, but louder, or perhaps a W12 but with a flat plane crank.









I remember that MTM Bimoto (with 2 1.8T's) sounded kinda like a rough running V8.


----------



## BrokenM3 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MartijnGizmo)*

UPDATES pls


----------



## ROmpa (Jan 9, 2007)

we beg again


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (ROmpa)*

late night bump







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

I bought Mk2 G60 for a daily. I must fix some things and then I will finish Lupo...









I'm also doing 24V swap in friend's mk3 VR6. His old engine will go to mk2 Gti... So I have lots of work this month


























_Modified by Rallye 1.8T at 2:07 PM 7-8-2008_


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

U R really busy


----------



## sudden_970 (Oct 11, 2006)

wow, im speechless... Incredible work!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sandlock (Aug 10, 2001)

outstanding.


----------



## januza (Aug 14, 2006)

You should put a webcam in ur work shop so we all can follow up on what you are doing. 
Im sure that everyone here would love to tip in and send it to you!!


----------



## ROmpa (Jan 9, 2007)

dude: like will you install a awd in my polo?


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: (ROmpa)*

hows everything going over there? any more work done on it?


----------



## FigureFive (Dec 21, 2003)

*Re: (Russjameson)*

Your garage is a dubber's wet dream!


----------



## boosted corrado 91 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: (FigureFive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FigureFive* »_Your garage is a dubber's wet dream!
 i agree


----------



## ROmpa (Jan 9, 2007)

like i beg for an update


----------



## veedub2.8 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (ROmpa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ROmpa* »_like i beg for an update


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

<--- Is all I have to say! Tracking this tread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We Need updates!


----------



## PlayboyRabbit (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re:*

First off you have enviable skills, time, and resources. Too bad you had to sell your MKII synchro. Both you with the Lupo and bikjaa with his badass MKII are off the hook!!
I totally get the need for the dual accelerator pedals and your solution is great. But quick question regardless of the setup is how do you plan to calibrate the two motors for cruising. Meaning each motor is going to be slightly different, for example at a given throttle position one engine might want to cruise at 65mph and the other at 67mph. This is aside from gearing which you obviously have covered, but I am refering to the inherent difference between two engines with the exact same specs. This would not be an issue during acceleration and deceleration, but during cruising only.
You mentioned earlier that you intend on using both motors all the time so I was wondering if you thought about this. If not, you could probably set up 2 push button starters and a quick disconnect for the front tranny cable in the neutral position, and have rear wheel drive for around town / highway cruising and hanging the tail out.
Otherwise badass build through and through...


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: Re: (PlayboyRabbit)*

I'm pretty sure it doesn't matter, the duorocco has a 1.8 16V up front and a 2.0 16V outback, no way those two could ever be synchronized exactly. From what I understand, the job of each engine is to push a certain mass, i.e. one engine doesn't know what the other is doing. In this case one engine is pushing half the car, etc. A lot of 4WD cars, early Jeeps, had different front and rear end ratios, along with the 4WD Rally bug in the mid-90s. Food for thought.


----------



## cky3k (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Jade Wombat)*

where can i read up about this "duorocco" you speak of?


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (climbingcue)*

http://durocco.com/


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*

has anyone ever seen that tiburon with the v6 turbo in the front and v6 turbo in the rear? It runs like 10 second 1/4 miles
ive always wondered the same about having the motors putting out different power
regardless i still check this thread once a week for updates and i cant wait to see it at its maximum efficiency 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (JDM-JTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDM-JTI* »_has anyone ever seen that tiburon with the v6 turbo in the front and v6 turbo in the rear? It runs like 10 second 1/4 miles
ive always wondered the same about having the motors putting out different power
regardless i still check this thread once a week for updates and i cant wait to see it at its maximum efficiency 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

not sure if it's the same one, but I saw a video a few years back of a twin engine tiburon doing in-place donuts. pretty freaking amazing.
Edit: found a clip. the donuts are toward the end of the video. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


_Modified by Yurko at 8:08 AM 8-2-2008_


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Re: (PlayboyRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PlayboyRabbit* »_First off you have enviable skills, time, and resources. Too bad you had to sell your MKII synchro. Both you with the Lupo and bikjaa with his badass MKII are off the hook!!
I totally get the need for the dual accelerator pedals and your solution is great. But quick question regardless of the setup is how do you plan to calibrate the two motors for cruising. Meaning each motor is going to be slightly different, for example at a given throttle position one engine might want to cruise at 65mph and the other at 67mph. This is aside from gearing which you obviously have covered, but I am refering to the inherent difference between two engines with the exact same specs. This would not be an issue during acceleration and deceleration, but during cruising only.
You mentioned earlier that you intend on using both motors all the time so I was wondering if you thought about this. If not, you could probably set up 2 push button starters and a quick disconnect for the front tranny cable in the neutral position, and have rear wheel drive for around town / highway cruising and hanging the tail out.
Otherwise badass build through and through...

I already have two engine start buttons








It's true that engines will not work same. But that's not problem. Bigger problem will be spinning front wheels at start first 200m.
My friend had suzuki swift with two 1.3 turbo engines. They were set 1.5bar at rear engine and 1.2 bar at front engine to stop spinning front tires. There is not problem with diferent power.

If you put every twin engined car on dyno, front and rear wheels will not have same speed at same gear and throttle. I think that's impossible to set.
But it doesn't matter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

And my mum bought yellow Lupo


















_Modified by Rallye 1.8T at 2:48 PM 8-2-2008_


----------



## WCoUtReT (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

She was probably disappointed when she started it up and it didn't sound like a 12 cylinder.
Look out cause maybe she'll want you to do hers too...







You know how moms can be... so jealous..


----------



## cky3k (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Re: (WCoUtReT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WCoUtReT* »_
Look out cause maybe she'll want you to do hers too...







You know how moms can be... so jealous..









ugh. hes right. i had to buy my mom a wii for mothers day because my cousins kids had it. shes 57.
guess how many times shes used it.


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: Re: (cky3k)*

I need some pics like a crackhead needs a $20 fix..........


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Grabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grabbit* »_I need some pics like a crackhead needs a $20 fix..........

Hey man, there's always a rehabilitation


----------



## Aleman (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Re: (rajvosa71000)*

OH MY.................. whats the end weight of the car? haha


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Aleman)*

i spent the last hour reading this thread... woah...


----------



## boostedegg (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow i just read from page one. 
Amazing build. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kovic (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: (boostedegg)*

kako si?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (Kovic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kovic* »_kako si? 


Ide pomalo


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Few today pics. I lifted Lupo about 1 inch because tyres were rubbing.
















































I did almost everything for first drive. There are missing rad fans for longer drive.
I'm waiting for small rubber gasket for clutch master cylinder. I ordered it at VW dealer.


----------



## borline (Nov 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

God damn right! That is awesome
Get some more video up


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

It's almost 4AM and I just went through ~650 posts!








Keep up the good work, it looks like things are coming along very nicely and things are getting accomplished.
By the way... How many times did you respray that thing?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Surprise! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RydrmlhkEmo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vV96DfuvC9o


----------



## Anson86-8v (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Woohoo! The heavens open, angels sing, twelve silver trumpets blast forth in joyous song!


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

RESPECT!!!


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (Apsik)*

I always check in on this build.. I love it. I know you're not finished but it needs one thing when you're all done... smaller wheels. 
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (Jeebus)*

Awesome - just awesome!!! Nice work


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

19 pages, and I'm at a lost for words.... But SICK, dude SICK.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_Surprise! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RydrmlhkEmo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vV96DfuvC9o























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

So how's it feel? Any adjustments that need to be made?
Looks like it's running pretty well.


----------



## Soupuh (Apr 29, 2005)

make a video where we can see you get on it and not just hear. It sounds amazing.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXAh4P1U2y8


----------



## paulkots (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

nice to see that thing running http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Loke (Nov 4, 2002)

*Re: (Jeebus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeebus* »_ I know you're not finished but it needs one thing when you're all done... smaller wheels. 


Big wheels to fit around the HUGE brakes.


----------



## veedub2.8 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (Loke)*

you are an evil genious


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (veedub2.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub2.8* »_you are an evil genious

and an evil genius to boot!


----------



## Ruis1288 (Apr 26, 2007)

splooge....

dude u have to...and by have to i mean HAVE TO get sideways in it just once....I gotta see this thing fly around a corner, or i will 'splode


----------



## Dr. James (Dec 28, 2003)

Very nice work. I'm looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## Kovic (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_

Ide pomalo









hahahahaha dobar dobar


----------



## veedub2.8 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (Yurko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yurko* »_
and an evil genius to boot!


----------



## lopes (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (veedub2.8)*

WOW


----------



## cky3k (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (lopes)*









yeah, im gonna need you to go ahead, and give us an update...




_Modified by cky3k at 6:08 PM 9-8-2008_


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (cky3k)*

damn. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## imola0158 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (audi80Quattro)*

words really cant describe what you've done man. this is truly the sickest build ever, ever! you are the man!


----------



## Egged (May 2, 2006)

I dunno if he posted these links here or not:
2x VR6 Lupo in action:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXAh4P1U2y8


----------



## infamous20V (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (Egged)*

insanity. job well done!


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (infamous20V)*

Car is awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Great job.Well done


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

I started modeling cover.








































My mom's Lupo top speed
















Radiator fans form VW T4


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Haha - nice. With the future of that hood, you might have to name her "Beluga"


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

I was so hungry of updates








Great great job!


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedub_junky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedub_junky* »_Haha - nice. With the future of that hood, you might have to name her "Beluga"


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rallye 1.8T)*

I realy like the sound of this.... twin24v for a matter


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bdfcorrado)*























The videos are amazing. love the way it sounds man.


----------



## ROmpa (Jan 9, 2007)

And here we go again. Update.


----------



## vdubchop2k4 (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: (ROmpa)*

cant wait to see this thing on or around a track curious on how much its going to way for that matter but heres to you man


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

EPIC!







x Infinity!


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

nice work man
but please keep the mk2 G60 complete...don't rip out the G60


----------



## nismodrifter (Apr 2, 2004)

holy shart!!


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (nismodrifter)*

Bump for updates cause I just found this thread and read the whole thing and it was worth it...........amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm modeling bonnet. I spend 2 kilos of filler
























































When I finish it I will make this part from fibreglass and bond it to bonnet...


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

So
_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_When I finish it I will make this part from fibreglass and bond it to bonnet...

so I'm curious why you chose to make the hood lop-sided instead of carrying the bump all the way across...
this way seems less subtle. However I don't think this build has ever been about subtlety. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g6raddo (Sep 16, 2004)

i went through all 20 pages not knowing what to expect first.. but i will say what everyone else has been saying.... very nice build man.. and tons or props..... the sound is indescribeable... monster....


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

This give new meaning to the phrase "all motor"








Nice work.


----------



## square head (Dec 8, 2003)

Holy Christmas...


----------



## JettaGetUpandGo (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Yurko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yurko* »_so I'm curious why you chose to make the hood lop-sided instead of carrying the bump all the way across...

That's a really good idea!


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (JettaGetUpandGo)*

Why not make equal length short runner intake manifolds for both engines, then he could run a normal Lupo hood.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

This car is a true example of FUNCTION, over FORM. Not bashing the Form, but you can see the engineering mindset in all the work done so far. Being an engineer myself, I can definitely appreciate Function over Form


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

my head has exploded


----------



## newkidz16vw (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: (c-had)*

DAMN I WENT THROUGH THIS WHOLE THING ALL 21 PAGES AN WOW IS ALL I CAN SAY. AMAZING !!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif KEEP UP THE AMAZING WORK!


----------



## ROmpa (Jan 9, 2007)

Please update.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

img]http://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m167/TASV6/DSC00770.jpg[/img]
















Some late night testing
















Just a little 4 wheelspin at full throttle.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Awesome!! Will you be able to get a bumper on there with the 2 radiators?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_This car is a true example of FUNCTION, over FORM. Not bashing the Form, but you can see the engineering mindset in all the work done so far. Being an engineer myself, I can definitely appreciate Function over Form









Thanks!









_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Awesome!! Will you be able to get a bumper on there with the 2 radiators?

I must make custom bumper but I hate fibreglas....










_Modified by Rallye 1.8T at 10:43 AM 11-11-2008_


----------



## 91whitewolfsburg (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_










fixed the first one for ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: (91whitewolfsburg)*

how about this bumper
http://www.shopblue.co.uk/prod...2BUSD
or
(i think this is the same bumper. pic sucks.)
http://www.eurocardesign.co.uk...=mode










_Modified by Russjameson at 8:21 AM 11-12-2008_


----------



## DieSpatzeKatze (Dec 14, 2007)

best thread in the history of the world.


----------



## stevegotanewone (Sep 19, 2006)

HOLY ****....videos......i'm itching. I agree with above statement- best thread ever! Sick work man!


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (stevegotanewone)*

Thanks!








I took my friend to a ride. He was sitting on the floor







Guy in purple car at the end gave mi a sign with hand to pass him


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_Thanks!








I took my friend to a ride. He was sitting on the floor







Guy in purple car at the end gave mi a sign with hand to pass him









Man! that thing sounds wicked!


----------



## split71 (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (Yurko)*

Sounds amazing. Keep this build up man, i've been watching it for soooooooo long. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Xacto (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

That video put such a grin on my face! Time to watch it again...


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: (Xacto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xacto* »_That video put such a grin on my face! Time to watch it again...
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (c-had)*

Wow! I want more


----------



## Byron N. (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (BIGNICKSGTIS420)*

I love the sounds it makes when you stab the throttle.


----------



## vdubmike2 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: (Byron N.)*

ITB's and cams for both motors


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (vdubmike2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubmike2* »_ITB's and cams for both motors










Turbos or nitrous


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Crazy Croatians


----------



## slide_sideways (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

ridiculous... just plain ridiculous.... that sounds amazing!
you sir, are my hero!


----------



## b_ill78 (Feb 27, 2003)

i agree, that car is SICK


----------



## Dirtistasty2 (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: (b_ill78)*

this blows my mind... friggin' incredible!


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

sounds sick, i would pay you to sit on the floor while u drive that monster! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lupo TDI (Mar 11, 2000)

*Re: (Darrsh)*

Woooooooooooooo-hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





























Here's one to you!


----------



## 24vowner (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: (Lupo TDI)*

that sound, is incredable








very nice work


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

im jearous. vely jearous.


----------



## vdubchop2k4 (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: (kuma85)*

dear god i always figure it would be a beast but that thing is just plain deadly and i love it !! lol


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (vdubchop2k4)*


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

x2


----------



## adphil (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (bdfcorrado)*

inspiration to put some time on the car this winter ...thank you


----------



## WCoUtReT (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (adphil)*

Wow. Awesome vid!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I want one!!


----------



## jefswat (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: (WCoUtReT)*

When are you going to start taking orders?


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (jefswat)*

holy crap, that is nuts


----------



## si9ma25 (Jun 20, 2006)

i came....
twice.


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: (si9ma25)*

bump to keep it alive.
Anything else happening with this beast


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Some progress


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Lupo Mania!!!
nice work with the hood. no ideas on making a duct for air?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Black is my daily (for now 1.0 but soon will be 1.8T







)
Yellow is my mum' daily, but she has an accident so I changed right door..
You know enverything about white one








No air ducts


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_Black is my daily (for now 1.0 but soon will be 1.8T







)



In the back


----------



## Mk2Golf (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Subscribed. Wow...I have no words for this. Fantastic doesn't begin to do this justice. It's as if the fantasy is having a fantasy.


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (Mk2Golf)*

Car is awesome and remember when the build first started


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

After three weeks of rain I take Lupo for a little ride and take some cellphone photos
It's dirty


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

Best Lupo








...the hood isn't finised yet but still - looks great


----------



## flylwsi (Oct 8, 2007)

they rolled out the red carpet for ya...! 
i love this car!


----------



## clark w. griswold (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (flylwsi)*

if i had a lot of $$$, i'd fly over there just for a ride in that beast. its like a micro machine from hell. i'm so glad its running around, i've been following this thread for a while!


----------



## KeithVH (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: (clark w. griswold)*

What this thread needs is a video of this on a track filled with a lot of other cars for perspective. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Mr.BooMY (Jul 8, 2006)

I need to change my underwear after viewing those videos. That car is just amazingly sick! I'd pimp it!


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (Mr.BooMY)*

I must say nice work on a sick project 
any thoughts for a trabant project


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (Byron N.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Byron N.* »_I love the sounds it makes when you stab the throttle.

















Same. Music to my ears.


----------



## ROmpa (Jan 9, 2007)

happy new year!
post again!


----------



## Rdoppie (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (ROmpa)*

keep up the Good work!
we need updates


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

this is ****ing histerical...


----------



## ChocolateStyler (Oct 1, 2008)

this lupo is amazing.
i should come over for a test ride holidays 2009.....


----------



## ROmpa (Jan 9, 2007)

I made a presentation of your car here: http://www.tuninggarage.ro/for...art=0
Perhaps u can say few words yourself! Cheers!
And please update.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (ROmpa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ROmpa* »_I made a presentation of your car here: http://www.tuninggarage.ro/for...art=0
Perhaps u can say few words yourself! Cheers!
And please update.

Thanks!








http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
I have some things to do. I will post new pics soon


----------



## Rdoppie (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_
I have some things to do. I will post new pics soon









you may have a Bandwidth problem with some of your older pictures








Stick to your guns with this project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2vrooom (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: (Rdoppie)*

while im not totally into lupos...this thing is NUTS. like...its totally badass!


----------



## DeeevO (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (mk2vrooom)*

You my friend are a nut.


----------



## bwell01 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (DeeevO)*

here ya go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
you're in there


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (bwell01)*

Amazing build! Did you ever solve the firewall problem? I'd hate to see you hotdogging around and have the motor break and impaling the gas tank or YOU and causing disaster!


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

You just made my day. This project is by my favorite.


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (maxslug)*

all hell break loose


----------



## Dylstein (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bdfcorrado)*

contact top gear NOW! 
Amazing build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(really top gear)


----------



## vr6jettagli (Mar 30, 2008)

WOW THIS PROJECT IS SWEET SINCE DAY 1 TILL NOW ALL I CAN SAY IS WOW.......!!!!


----------



## pedrosan (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: (vr6jettagli)*


----------



## [email protected]{k}2 (Jan 13, 2009)

nice stuff lets see entire car now


----------



## Gavin2610 (Jan 21, 2009)

u are insane (Y)


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Ok, now play the vid at real speed...








Damn that thing goes!


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: (Breadfan5968)*

gnarly


----------



## VR6andCabbyMan (Jan 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Wow, amazing build. You've done some spectacular work. Keep at it.


----------



## paranoia. (Nov 5, 2008)

*FV-QR*

needs turbo's


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (paranoia.)*

just read all 23 pages and watched all the video's....................
wow.....followed by SPEECHLESS!!!...... followed by WOW again!


----------



## wreckedmyteg (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_just read all 23 pages and watched all the video's....................
wow.....followed by SPEECHLESS!!!...... followed by WOW again!




















































X2 - just did the same...at work.


----------



## stevieg89 (Jan 26, 2009)

a link to this project thread got posted on my home forum (www.pug306.net) and i must say this it one insane project, so insane i signed up just for updates


----------



## 20vtVdubb (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

contact Top Gear!


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_Thanks!








I took my friend to a ride. He was sitting on the floor







Guy in purple car at the end gave mi a sign with hand to pass him


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (c-had)*

I just saw this thread has a 268106 view count. If you post more pics/vids, I bet you could get that up to 300000 in no time.
MOAR VIDS










_Modified by orange1218 at 10:43 PM 1-28-2009_


----------



## ROmpa (Jan 9, 2007)

Update pls!


----------



## 24vEngineer (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (ROmpa)*

This is a proper build up thread! You are never gonna see a FIT or Yaris that could even come near this bad boy!!























Come to think of it, even with a VF supercharger my ride can't touch this Lupo!










_Modified by 24vEngineer at 7:56 PM 1-31-2009_


----------



## E. Castro (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_

sickk http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ding_dong (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (E. Castro)*

Well Rallye,
What an amazing project. You must be sooo happy that she's driving and peeling out now after all that work. Absolute sickness!! It's taken me two days to read from post one to this. Every second COMPLETELY worth it.
*Next step: To the local drag strip!*
Once again, congrats!


----------



## SfVDub (Apr 19, 2007)

HOLLLLY SHIIIITITTEEE


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

that video reminds me of the honda indy car symphony, sounds amazing!!!


----------



## william8251 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sxracer001)*

Uhhhh...WOW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## geoj (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (william8251)*

Mother of god...


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (geoj)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (20VT*J4)*

it must be so much fun to drive.........


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Incredible work. Watching this one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (maxslug)*

crazzzzzzzzzzyness wow


----------



## createddeleted (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm speechless...


----------



## Tybolt (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (DieSpatzeKatze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DieSpatzeKatze* »_best thread in the history of the world.

fact


----------



## VgtiR (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (Tybolt)*

this should be the vortex "featured car" like on the home page.. permanently http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (VgtiR)*

GREAT job paying attention to detail, planning for the future and not sacraficing quality so you dont have to repeat jobs (such as painting the cabin or rear hatch). Most impressive build i've seen to date.

TWO Gold stars for you...


----------



## mi1z1985 (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (Zupek)*

crazy..


----------



## JettaGetUpandGo (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Zupek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zupek* »_GREAT job paying attention to detail, planning for the future and not sacraficing quality so you dont have to repeat jobs (such as painting the cabin or rear hatch). Most impressive build i've seen to date.

TWO Gold stars for you...

http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif


----------



## Jphive (Apr 22, 2005)

You just got featured on Jalopnik!
http://jalopnik.com/tag/twin-v...56754


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (Jphive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jphive* »_You just got featured on Jalopnik!
http://jalopnik.com/tag/twin-v...56754

Thanks! 

I'ma driving around last few days with Lupo. Friend came last weekend and took some pics


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

SO awesome


----------



## Anniekins (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: (VWRulez)*

just looked at this again. 
just can't stay away!


----------



## stevieg89 (Jan 26, 2009)

need update


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: (stevieg89)*

So much win.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DenoVR6 (Oct 18, 2007)

ovaj lupo mora da bude najbole colla tamo dje zivis. lol dobro si radilo na ga. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by DenoVR6 at 7:14 PM 3-17-2009_


----------



## DenoVR6 (Oct 18, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















_Modified by DenoVR6 at 7:13 PM 3-17-2009_


_Modified by DenoVR6 at 7:14 PM 3-17-2009_


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (DenoVR6)*

wooooow


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (DenoVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DenoVR6* »_ovaj lupo mora da bude najbole colla tamo dje zivis. lol dobro si radilo na ga. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Modified by DenoVR6 at 7:14 PM 3-17-2009_

Ima tu dobrih auta! 
Hvala!


----------



## DenoVR6 (Oct 18, 2007)

ima ali svi su turbo diesel y tvoj colla ye mosda 5 puti yos burzi od te i sam bilo u montenegro za miesets dana i nema puno dobro auta. ko ima pare ima dobro. isvine za spelling nisam puno dorbo haha


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (DenoVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DenoVR6* »_ima ali svi su turbo diesel y tvoj colla ye mosda 5 puti yos burzi od te i sam bilo u montenegro za miesets dana i nema puno dobro auta. ko ima pare ima dobro. isvine za spelling nisam puno dorbo haha

Ne brini , sve sam razumio! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Shopping car


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

shopping list wasn't long








anyway if you want to buy new TV you can always taw it


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

not that your lacking in power, but incase you wanted to be able to affect the *rotation of the planet*







, You should flash both ecu's with Unitronic
This car is awesome!
Supposedly were getting the Polo in the USA soon, should be some interesting setups once there here and people eF with them!


----------



## alfavw (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bdfcorrado)*

put the stig in it and see what it'll do


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_not that your lacking in power, but incase you wanted to be able to affect the *rotation of the planet*







, You should flash both ecu's with Unitronic
This car is awesome!
Supposedly were getting the Polo in the USA soon, should be some interesting setups once there here and people eF with them!

I'm thinking about low boost turbo on stock compression and injectors.
Do you have chip for that?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_
I'm thinking about low boost turbo on stock compression and injectors.
Do you have chip for that?









we do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you can email me "[email protected]" if you have specific file questions


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Lepinje za cevape?










_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_











_Modified by Vrucizzy at 9:14 AM 3-23-2009_


----------



## Flapjack (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: (Vrucizzy)*

dve kile kruha


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

wow
i think some porn would be a letdown after this.
steve


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

this is absolutely insanity.


----------



## 2.8L (Dec 9, 2005)

after the mk2 ... now this 
whats next ? a corrado with bugatti veyron engine
i cant wait
you do amazing job ... i tought Formula 1 was serious ... Formula Croatia is even more


----------



## 2.slowduo (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: (2.8L)*

some roof racks,and a basket and you could carry anything you like
like more fuel








sweetness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## JettaGetUpandGo (Mar 1, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Building a bumper? Nice!


----------



## silverstoned83 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Have you thought about making a short runner intake manifold for the front engine? That would obviously give you a lot more clearance under the hood... maybe even enough to not require a hood hole. 


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (silverstoned83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverstoned83* »_Have you thought about making a short runner intake manifold for the front engine? That would obviously give you a lot more clearance under the hood... maybe even enough to not require a hood hole. 



Yes.
I will put direct port nitrous and I'm thinking about SRI. But I don't know what I will loose with SRI on N/A engine.


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

low end torque.


----------



## bwell01 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_
Yes.
I will put direct port nitrous and I'm thinking about SRI. *But I don't know what I will loose with SRI on N/A engine*.

wont matter with boost


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (bwell01)*

or a whole other vr6 in the back.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

408 BHP is not enough so I must do something
































4 cyl. direct port. There are another two 4 cyl. kits waiting for me. I will make 2 x 6 cyl. and use all three bottles.
I hope it will be fast enough


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

your crazy. 

steve


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (mk1vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1vw* »_low end torque.

' 
Who cares for low end















Probably I will buy cheap chinese replica of HGP intake maniofold on Ebay


----------



## Byron N. (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Nice!


----------



## ROmpa (Jan 9, 2007)

sick. ****ing sick


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*FV-QR*

LOL - that is going to be ridiculous! Love it!


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedub_junky)*


----------



## JayNiche (May 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rallye 1.8T)*


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JayNiche)*


----------



## limastock (Feb 17, 2009)

More videos!


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (limastock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *limastock* »_More videos!

Soon








I put some Weitec coilovers and Lupo goes round corners without problems. Like my Rallye Golf ex VR6 syncro








With KW variante 3 I will have drag and track car


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

sick...absolutely sick.. it sounds soo freakin mean....


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Today I took Lupo to stone-pit for weigh.
































I expected around 1400 kg , and that was correct - 1420 kg


----------



## Anson86-8v (Feb 17, 2003)

Based on that weight and 400 flywheel hp I'm going to guess it will do the 1/4 mile in 12.7 seconds before using nitrous.
Nasty!!!


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (Anson86-8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Anson86-8v* »_Based on that weight and 400 flywheel hp I'm going to guess it will do the 1/4 mile in 12.7 seconds before using nitrous.
Nasty!!!

Twin Vr6 mk2 golf from Croatia did 12.7 without nitrous








I have 60 HP more and better gearboxes , I hope just a little better times


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

So why nitrous? Isnt it a bit dangerous in the fact that you always have to be checking your plugs for a lean condition etc.?


----------



## -=GTI=- Zach (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_










And here I thought this build couldn't get any better!
Don't forget to get a laptop though so you can make a flashy screen that says danger to manifold


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

To me it's just crazy that the one engine is from his MKII 24v 4 motion that he built only like 3 yrs ago. Talk about having ADD and getting bored quick. haha I want a polo just to put one 24v in. haha


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_So why nitrous? Isnt it a bit dangerous in the fact that you always have to be checking your plugs for a lean condition etc.?

Cheaper than turbo fo 1/4 mile 
When I blow engines. I will go quad turbo


----------



## kevinwantsagti (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

where do you get the freaking money? damn wish i had bank


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (kevinwantsagti)*

1420kg... that thing needs a diet.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

It needs NOS.
Three bottles








http://www.peachparts.com/shop...s.gif


_Modified by Rallye 1.8T at 1:33 PM 5-6-2009_


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

I am glad to see these updates! This is totally b.a.


----------



## modmo (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*









yes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (modmo)*

Brate ti si lud al u pozitivnom smislu


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

*Re: (Nesho)*

Amazing... Simply amazing.


----------



## Tree_1 (Dec 22, 2005)

Sick project. I'm just curious why you keep calling it a W12 on all your youtube videos?


----------



## mk3aba20vt (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

um cuz it pretty much is... 2 24v vr6's? ='s 5.6L 48v lol


----------



## Tree_1 (Dec 22, 2005)

But it isn't, it's a twin Vr6 which is sicker than a W12 any day of the week.


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (Tree_1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tree_1* »_But it isn't, it's a twin Vr6 which is sicker than a W12 any day of the week.

no joke. you probably have less drivetrain loss than a W12 with an AWD setup anyways; not to mention better weight distribution http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alsu3 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (Yurko)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

*Re: (alsu3)*

Hell yes... Shasta McNasty.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (Tree_1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tree_1* »_Sick project. I'm just curious why you keep calling it a W12 on all your youtube videos?

My friend was joking and gave this name to the Lupo.It was a joke but V+V=W and 6+6=12 so I put W12 signs and they stay on Lupo















This is one of the first build pic


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

I was testing something
























This is copy of HGP SRI. It's for R32 engine but fits perfect on 2.8.


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Will a normal hood close over the top of that? I'm assuming that's about half the reason you are trying it


----------



## silverstoned83 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

That's what I'm talkin 'bout!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedub_junky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedub_junky* »_Will a normal hood close over the top of that? I'm assuming that's about half the reason you are trying it









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Almost stock hood will close








I wanted that SRI for direct port nitrous, but now, I'm thinking about quad turbo


----------



## silverstoned83 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_
I wanted that SRI for direct port nitrous, but now, I'm thinking about quad turbo









We're gonna have to change the name of your lupo to veyron. haha


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (silverstoned83)*

Jeesh I have no concept of how hard this thing must pull, good on ya! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Pedmaster)*

a short runner now you can get a new hood and paint going to look vey nice


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

Bump.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vacuumnoise (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: (Jon1983)*

my god!!!


----------



## emmauslax31 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: (vacuumnoise)*

wow is all i am going to say... i just read all 26 pages and wow...


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1LIFEtoDuB)*

that valve cover is a lot different compared to the US ones. lol


----------



## silverstoned83 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (One Gray GLI)*

I think that's because it's from an earlier version of the 24v VR6.. that's why you can also see that it uses one main coilpack for all six cylinders, rather than individual coils. It's not a BDF VR6, all I remember is that it starts with an "A."


_Modified by silverstoned83 at 8:54 PM 6-28-2009_


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Front engine is AUE from golf
Rear engine is BDE from Seat Leon


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Finally


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


----------



## Anson86-8v (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*

Three bottles? One for the front engine, one for the rear and one bottle to keep the driver happy?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

I will connect all three bottles together.


----------



## Lupo TDI (Mar 11, 2000)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*









Ok. I want your car @ Bitburg in September.
Seriously speaking, will you attend some races this summer?


----------



## speed6GTI (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: (Lupo TDI)*

holy ****.. that thing is INSANE! i wish i had your ability to fabricate and simply just do work like you do. seriously though great stuff, cant wait to see it done.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (Lupo TDI)*



































































































_Quote, originally posted by *Lupo TDI* »_








Ok. I want your car @ Bitburg in September.
Seriously speaking, will you attend some races this summer?


I will, but I don't know when...


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## silverstoned83 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*








wow... How much does each bottle weigh?


----------



## cky3k (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

very nice. is this going to run to both engines?


----------



## fulleloaded (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (silverstoned83)*

That kit looks familiar







In both motors?
and how big of a shot or shots

_Quote, originally posted by *silverstoned83* »_







wow... How much does each bottle weigh? 

It looks like 10lb bottles. With Gas I think 26lbs if it is.


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (fulleloaded)*

Sick!


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

the last remaining shred of hope at achieving sleeper status just went out the window, but I'm OK with that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (Yurko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yurko* »_the last remaining shred of hope at achieving sleeper status just went out the window, but I'm OK with that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Tinted windows ?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Have you thought about making a rear firewall so if your rear intake manifold pops you wont have plastic shards flying at you?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Have you thought about making a rear firewall so if your rear intake manifold pops you wont have plastic shards flying at you?

First on the list


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FZFaEnqfTg


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*FV-QR*

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! That is totally insane, but in the best possible way


----------



## xCAPTAINx (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedub_junky)*

I have been fully updated.
You're a machine!
Keep it up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Twin 24V Lupo (NOVAdub)*

wow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: Twin 24V Lupo (jetta PWR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta PWR* »_wow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## graffkng (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Twin 24V Lupo (SurferbobGolf)*

reading this entire thread was the best couple hours i've ever spent.


----------



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Twin 24V Lupo (graffkng)*


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## spooky24v (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

do work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (spooky24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spooky24v* »_do *MORE * work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

^ fixed


----------



## graffkng (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: (orange1218)*

nothing new?


----------



## halitzor (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

A continental GT is over 6,000lbs stock. This will be less than half...


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (JayNiche)*

You are insane!!!


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## KAub (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Nuts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif next you should a twin w12 lupo!


----------



## bantan45 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: (KAub)*

looking good keep it up,
how did you do your arches cos i wana do myn like yours


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (bantan45)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bantan45* »_looking good keep it up,
how did you do your arches cos i wana do myn like yours

I just took this


----------



## cky3k (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

id like to make a request.
new vids. of this vehicle. driving fast.
thank you.


----------



## GTI451 (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (cky3k)*

Such an awesome build! Love it!!! I completely wish they'd bring the lupo over here








Gonna be bringing it to Worthersee next year?


----------



## bantan45 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: (GTI451)*

lol i like the way you explain fings,
so its all about the hammer and thats it,did you fold the lip or did you pull the arch out first them beat it out


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: (cky3k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cky3k* »_id like to make a request.
new vids. of this vehicle. driving fast.
thank you.









x2


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (bantan45)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bantan45* »_lol i like the way you explain fings,
so its all about the hammer and thats it,did you fold the lip or did you pull the arch out first them beat it out









First I rolled inner lip and then just pull the arch out with hammer.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (GTI451)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI451* »_
Gonna be bringing it to Worthersee next year?

I hope!


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

I have power, brakes, so I need some good suspension.








I got sponsored by KW. They made custom coilovers for Lupo. KW Variante 3 Inox line.









4 front mk2/3 coilovers 
















They look same but stickers say different








Sonderanfertigung or custom made


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_
I got sponsored by KW. They made custom coilovers for Lupo. KW Variante 3 Inox line.

Sweet deal. congrats on the sponsor


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_I have power, brakes, so I need some good suspension.








I got sponsored by KW. They made custom coilovers for Lupo. KW Variante 3 Inox line.

That's generous and a very nice gift. It's good hearing that they helping the original project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good luck


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*








You can see how the rapid acceleration is trowing the cameraman








What was that? Nitro?










_Modified by Apsik at 11:24 PM 8-3-2009_


----------



## cky3k (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh





















thank you.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

No nitrous yet


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Re: That video.... you fukkking nuts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## graffkng (Jun 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

wow, man, this project just keeps getting better.


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_










oh, that's inconspicuous. why not just mount them on the roof?


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: (Yurko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yurko* »_
oh, that's inconspicuous. why not just mount them on the roof?









Seriously? A car with 2 motors and brakes that could almost stop the rotation of the earth, and you're worried about a few nos bottles? Nothing some extremely dark tinting couldn't take care of. Hiding that monstrous sound coming from those 2 motors is a whole different story though, that and the fact that it sounds nothing like the moped motor that was in it stock as it flys by you at 200 km/h, and still accelerating


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

Your set up looks similar to mine, now.


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yurko* »_
oh, that's inconspicuous. why not just mount them on the roof?










'cus the boot is full


----------



## wolfy11 (May 26, 2009)

im not sure there is a word in any language in this universe to describe this car an the build behind it..great work..if u really want to make this look like nothing twin turbo each vr6..haha it will be the 8th element


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

When ever I'm having a crappy day, I log on, and look up this thread. Then an emotion of "all is good in the world" washes over me. Love this build. This is what it's all about.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

needs more NOS


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (wolfy11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfy11* »_if u really want to make this look like nothing twin turbo each vr6..haha it will be the 8th element

now just imagine the heat that would produce inside the car..


----------



## JettaGetUpandGo (Mar 1, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *One Gray GLI* »_
now just imagine the heat that would produce inside the car..










It'd be great for a winter beater. No need for heated seats!


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Seat








Rallye is waiting better days


----------



## H Mike (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Im in love with this build


----------



## Slampig (Jun 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*

wow this is insane


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_









Is it just me or does the hood/jambs look off-white? Maybe they're not painted yet...
It could be pink and I would still http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this project


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

It's a white primer.
Tomorrow I will take it to the painter


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

wow I am not sure how I missed this project for this long. I must say I spent a lot of time at work reading through this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Awesome build. I cannot wait to see this thing turbocharged. The rear will be easy to get something to fit, how is the front firewall clearance? I want to see a 600whp beast.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autocross16vrocco* »_wow I am not sure how I missed this project for this long. I must say I spent a lot of time at work reading through this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Awesome build. I cannot wait to see this thing turbocharged. The rear will be easy to get something to fit, how is the front firewall clearance? I want to see a 600whp beast.

I have enough space for Gt35R , but I really want quad turbo








Only 600 WHP?! At least 2 x 500 crank HP








But first I will put NOS


----------



## thewhitsnpt (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Car looks great too man. Very high quality work. Glad your doing it right.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Lupo is finally painted








At paintshop they painted it twice. After first painting, they found some real little dents. They weren't satisfied so they prepared Lupo again and painted it again!
Must mention that paintjob was free. They sponsored me


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

looks awesome! You may have mentioned this before, but why didn't you mold the hump on your hood?


----------



## fulleloaded (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_Lupo is finally painted
















 
I love your hose reel in the background


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

Schweet!!


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

epic


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (sagerabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sagerabbit* »_epic


Thanks!








Yesterday I finally got painted mirrors and door handles ( I bought new OEM mirrors covers) and completed car outside (rear pop-out are missing on those pics. It's little dirty on pics because I'm driving around with it ( to the market for bread and milk







)
Better pics soon!








































I hate this but there is no help. Wheels get very dirty after only 50 kms...








But they work perfect










_Modified by Rallye 1.8T at 6:46 AM 9-13-2009_


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Few pic of daily black Lupo


----------



## thewhitsnpt (Mar 20, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Love this build. Great fab skills. Really wish we had the Lupo over here. Love those little things.


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

I MUST go to Pula for my next year holiday








I hope you can help me with accomodation
Great job all the way.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (Apsik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Apsik* »_I MUST go to Pula for my next year holiday








I hope you can help me with accomodation
Great job all the way.


No problem


----------



## thewhitsnpt (Mar 20, 2002)

*FV-QR*

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (thewhitsnpt)*

Holy...


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*

absolutely ridiculous. Cannot wait to see this guy in action.


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (3lfk1ng)*

what are the specs on your audi wheels?
and can we get a pic of the carnage when it blows up?
steve


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vanaman)*

Just watch out for this guy:









You know what happens when he comes near your NOS:








Sorry, had to be that guy.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

dear god, that is a **** load of nitrous


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

Yer dipstick iz busted lulz


----------



## graffkng (Jun 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

do you plan on making a bumper that fits over those radiators or are you just going to leave them exposed?


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (graffkng)*


_Quote, originally posted by *graffkng* »_do you plan on making a bumper that fits over those radiators or are you just going to leave them exposed?

from p. 9:

_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_
This will fit with little cutting


----------



## graffkng (Jun 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yurko* »_from p. 9:

yeah i've been in this thread a long time...long enough that i forgot about that...


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

I already cut this into pieces to fit. Only side parts are on car now. I will do something with bumper, but that is last thing on the list...


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye VR6;222969* »_Točke za učvršćenje pojaseva...
















































































Špric kit








Pofarbano (sa kompresorom, naravno)








I to je to


----------



## Kovic (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

joj mene joj!


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vanaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vanaman* »_what are the specs on your audi wheels?
steve

Audi A2 forged and factory polished wheels 6x15 5x100


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_
Audi A2 forged and factory polished wheels 6x15 5x100

translation: Probably not available in the US.


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

Rallye 1.8T is f***ing LEET. His ride ownz everything on wheels. 'nuff said.


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Yurko)*

So, how many engines are going in that black Lupo?
Oh, and the votes just came in: you have officialy been declared bonkers.









_Quote, originally posted by *Yurko* »_
translation: Probably not available in the US.









Could box 'em up and mail 'em to ya if you like.








Lemme know.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_










Isn't that the runner that is only open during certain RPMs? Wouldn't it be much better to put it on the runner that is always open?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Here in only one runner. 1 inch higher is second...


----------



## 91whitewolfsburg (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (thewhitsnpt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thewhitsnpt* »_daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn 

_Quote, originally posted by *thewhitsnpt* »_daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn 

_Quote, originally posted by *thewhitsnpt* »_daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn 

_Quote, originally posted by *thewhitsnpt* »_daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn 

_Quote, originally posted by *thewhitsnpt* »_daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn 

_Quote, originally posted by *thewhitsnpt* »_daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn 

_Quote, originally posted by *thewhitsnpt* »_daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn 

_Quote, originally posted by *thewhitsnpt* »_daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn 

_Quote, originally posted by *thewhitsnpt* »_daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn 

_Quote, originally posted by *thewhitsnpt* »_daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn 

_Quote, originally posted by *thewhitsnpt* »_daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn 

_Quote, originally posted by *thewhitsnpt* »_daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn 
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Purge valves
















Custom made adapter (blue is NOS)








































Finished








I will try 150HP shot on each engine so I bought 3 step colder spark plugs








Rear engine intake
































I will install this before testing


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

lol Hold it in your hand when releasing n20


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (stascom)*

Absolutely sick! Cant wait to see a video.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Without NOS








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xtOGaCokOM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3UUOcwLIYA


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Will your exhaust not be a limiting factor(front engine), also, those engines are knock limited, is there any timing being pulled(I know the nitrous cools down the temp, but still, the end cylinder pressure will be a lot higher? I admit, I’m not a nitrous expert)


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (MarcoVR6SC)*

now with some boost!!!!


----------



## 12vTim (May 18, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i just spent over 2 hours reading and watching everything in this thread. im truely blown away, but after watching that tiburon video and seeing it run a 10.9 and only having about 630hp should you be in that ballpark with the nos?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (MarcoVR6SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarcoVR6SC* »_Will your exhaust not be a limiting factor(front engine), also, those engines are knock limited, is there any timing being pulled(I know the nitrous cools down the temp, but still, the end cylinder pressure will be a lot higher? I admit, I’m not a nitrous expert)

I have just one small silencer for each engine


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (12vTim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *12vTim* »_i just spent over 2 hours reading and watching everything in this thread. im truely blown away, but after watching that tiburon video and seeing it run a 10.9 and only having about 630hp should you be in that ballpark with the nos?




If I don't blow engines it will be fast


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

WOT switch
































RPM switch
























Wiring mess


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

This is outstanding piece of work... art!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thewhitsnpt (Mar 20, 2002)

*FV-QR*

mad skillls


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

how many shots for NOS?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (mazen...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mazen...* »_how many shots for NOS?









I will TRY 150 HP on each engine


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

So next step, swapping the engines for 3.2 .:R-engines?








Turboes?
SC?
I mean, this is nice and all, but I doubt it'll go really fast...


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_
I will TRY 150 HP on each engine

















I hope ya hit the dyno with it like this.


----------



## vr6jettagli (Mar 30, 2008)

I like the fire supression system is it accesible from the inside too?


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: (vr6jettagli)*

dear god man....


----------



## JULIOVR6 (Sep 13, 2007)

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Today was 1/4 mile event. I didn't finish NOS on Lupo so I didn't race. This was just run for friends and crowd








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5d-wp14nRms


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

so what did you run? we want numbers


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (mescaline)*

That plastic intake manifold + a 150 shot two feet behind your head makes me nervous! Boom! Car looks amazing though!


----------



## VW Acolyte (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

soooo nice. it does sound liek a VR tho. can almost pick up the hint of two motors. but also my sound card is farked so i will have to listen to it tomrrow on the other comp. very nice work tho brah.


----------



## cky3k (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (VW Acolyte)*

what are these little guys?


----------



## VW Acolyte (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (cky3k)*

i might be wrong, but i think one they are kill switches for fuel and battery power.


----------



## ben-dubbin (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (VW Acolyte)*

i'm pritty sure they are there for the fire suppression system


----------



## 91whitewolfsburg (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (ben-dubbin)*

both right, one battery one fire


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_









I still don't understand why you are putting the injectors on that runner. It is closed during a good amount of the RPM range! The inside runner is the one that is always open and would be the logical one to use...


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (dorkage)*

Even when the flap is open, it’s not connected to the intake on top. It is used to make the pressure wave travel a longer distance, going up and down again. But you’re right, the nitrous nozzle is not fully in the air stream, it should be placed lower, although the nitrous is pressurized so it will probably reach the intake valves.


----------



## VW Acolyte (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (91whitewolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91whitewolfsburg* »_both right, one battery one fire
ah, well, there ya go


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Injectors are spraying direct in to intake runners.
There is nothing between injectors and head


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Yes, but there are two runners on that intake, and the one that you put the injectors on is only open on certain RPMs. I don't know for sure about the 24Vs, but the 12Vs the second runner is only open from 2500-4000RPM.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (dorkage)*

Not to mention you want the nozzles to spray towards the ports, not away. Spraying a bunch of fuel into the closed resonance chamber sounds like a receipe for disaster.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

are you guys blind? you can tell they are facing the head...he made a car like this and then hes gonna install the nozzles wrong















Jesu glupi ameri samo lupaju i seru po tudjem


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (Fugee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fugee* »_are you guys blind? you can tell they are facing the head...he made a car like this and then hes gonna install the nozzles wrong















Jesu glupi ameri samo lupaju i seru po tudjem 































Pa zato sam i stavio slike da se vidi








Just tried 90HP shot on front engine, nothing happende, just acceleration








We made custom fuel jets because the smallest I got with kit is 25 HP.
This is for now. Later i will go more.
Now, I'm going to change jets on rear engine and try 90 HP + 90 HP NOS


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Good work


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

It's official :
90 HP direct port on 24V - no problem








It's working almost perfect on both engines.


----------



## give_it_to_dem (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_It's official :
90 HP direct port on 24V - no problem








It's working almost perfect on both engines.

Vids plsssssssssssss


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## thewhitsnpt (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Oh man.


----------



## JettaGetUpandGo (Mar 1, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Slow.


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

Can't see ****!
Sounds sweet though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMzTdYRxdd4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHadSiZ5-DQ
fried clutch
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMzTdYRxdd4
Best time 11.9 with fried clutch and 90 BHP NOS.
Next race, new clutches, 150BHP NOS


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_
Next race, new *clutches*, 150BHP NOS 















so odd to hear.


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_Best time 11.9 with fried clutch and 90 BHP NOS.
Next race, new clutches, 150BHP NOS 

I know you will improve the "time"


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

It should run low 10s with 150hp NOS


----------



## bwell01 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_It should run low 10s with 150hp NOS









traction is the enemy


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Few pics from race
Malo slika sa drugih foruma:
















































http://lh5.ggpht.com/_YmkUGvrK...1.JPG


----------



## rigger (Jul 25, 2000)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Bump because this is the sickest thread ever.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (rigger)*

Well, I just read this whole thread, at least the important posts anyhow. Really cool idea, it will be nice to see it on the 150 shot for each motor.
Seems like everybody gets so caught up on one engine making more power than the other, but it doesn't matter at all.
If one engine is making 200 horsepower and the other is making 150, then the 200 hp engine would be taking more load off the 150 hp engine. The speed wouldn't be an issue at all to control.
Consider a 1000 kilo car with 300 horsepower and a 2000 kilo car with 300 horsepower.
The accelerative force required to move the 2000 kilo car is theoretically twice that of the 1000 kilo car. Were you to double the power of the 2000 kilo car by adding another 300 horsepower engine to it, it will be the same power to weight ratio as the first car and function exactly like it in all regards (within reason of course).
So, with one engine producing less power, the other motor will take up the slack so to speak, and allow the "weaker" engine to rev with a lighter load. It will not slow the other engine down because it is producing power and trying to accelerate, not slow down like in decel where engine compression and inertia is slowing down the internals.
Ever taken a go kart up to top speed then gone down hill and it went even faster? It's because more load was taken off the engine allowing it to use its horsepower more effectively, due to the force of gravity.
A second engine also creates force. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by gtiiiiiiii at 8:56 PM 10-20-2009_


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

Well noted. The engines are the same. So their speed limit is the same, they will max out at the same velocity (in different amount of time based on the power, if they were taken independently). It's just that the one with more power output will end up doing most of the work.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_Well, I just read this whole thread, at least the important posts anyhow. Really cool idea, it will be nice to see it on the 150 shot for each motor.
Seems like everybody gets so caught up on one engine making more power than the other, but it doesn't matter at all.
If one engine is making 200 horsepower and the other is making 150, then the 200 hp engine would be taking more load off the 150 hp engine. The speed wouldn't be an issue at all to control.
Consider a 1000 kilo car with 300 horsepower and a 2000 kilo car with 300 horsepower.
The accelerative force required to move the 2000 kilo car is theoretically twice that of the 1000 kilo car. Were you to double the power of the 2000 kilo car by adding another 300 horsepower engine to it, it will be the same power to weight ratio as the first car and function exactly like it in all regards (within reason of course).
So, with one engine producing less power, the other motor will take up the slack so to speak, and allow the "weaker" engine to rev with a lighter load. It will not slow the other engine down because it is producing power and trying to accelerate, not slow down like in decel where engine compression and inertia is slowing down the internals.
Ever taken a go kart up to top speed then gone down hill and it went even faster? It's because more load was taken off the engine allowing it to use its horsepower more effectively, due to the force of gravity.
A second engine also creates force. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by gtiiiiiiii at 8:56 PM 10-20-2009_


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm in Germany this week. So I visited KW factory








































At KW they decided to make a photosession for their homepage.
Preparing for fotoshooting








































A little detailing
















Fotoshooting









































Remapped ECUs for more NOS and rev limiter moved from 6800 to 7500RPM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUkVxaPvMg4


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif congrats on the photoshoot.. Car is outstanding.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Photos by KW-suspension photograph


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

widebody
drag radials
what is it you do for a living. you dont have to answer that, but im intrigued.


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm speechless
Great pictures!!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

is it fast?


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*

run those dump tubes out of the car lol


----------



## vr6jettagli (Mar 30, 2008)

WOW ! Im speachless


----------



## eurovw95 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (vr6jettagli)*

This has a very high WOW factor.. Just awesome..


----------



## jstone09 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_is it fast? 

Are u serious??


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_is it fast? 

Not enough


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_
Not enough

















We http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you


----------



## pennswoods (Aug 16, 2009)

interesting project.


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_










What do people (who haven't been watching this thread for ages) have to say about your car? What is the most common question you hear?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (orange1218)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orange1218* »_
What do people (who haven't been watching this thread for ages) have to say about your car? What is the most common question you hear? 

When they see Lupo , first words : '' Oh , Lupo V6! '' and then they see rear engine and there is no words, they just started laughing








Common question are about syncronising engines


----------



## Anniekins (Jun 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Freaking amazing. I love looking at this thread, keep it comin'!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubchop2k4 (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Anniekins)*

amazing question wat kinda of engine management are u using ?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubchop2k4)*

Stock 24V ECUs


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (koko5869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko5869* »_
what is it you do for a living. you dont have to answer that, but im intrigued.

from that picture of him sitting in the drivers seat, id assume rally driver.








just kidding.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm scooter mechanic and I'm doing engine swaps. Both in my garage


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

What size nozzles for the 90 direct shot? how do you keep nozzles this small from clogging? not an issue? 
thanks for any info. sick lupo!


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

We made custom fuel jets.
0.325 mm 
It runs perfect








http://www.nitrous.info/images/Jet_Sizes_2.25.pdf


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_I'm scooter mechanic

Seriously?
you're like Jun Kitami, the mechanic from Wangan Midnight, if that's true!
He repaired scooters and bicycles but at night he built super tuned race cars that tore up the streets of Tokyo.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_
Seriously?
you're like Jun Kitami, the mechanic from Wangan Midnight, if that's true!
He repaired scooters and bicycles but at night he built super tuned race cars that tore up the streets of Tokyo.


You can see scooters at background of some pics here.
I'm working with scooters from elementary school and last 8 years I'm doing that for living. I made lots very fast 2 stroke 70cc scooters


----------



## frag85 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Twin 24V Lupo (Rallye 1.8T)*

wow, 1400kg=3086 lbs. even with 2 engines i was expecting this to weigh a bit less. my mkIV jetta weighs less.
the sound of this is just sick. even after months and months of not hearing the videos i get chills when i hear it.


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Twin 24V Lupo (frag85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frag85* »_wow, 1400kg=3086 lbs. even with 2 engines i was expecting this to weigh a bit less. my mkIV jetta weighs less.


you're forgetting all the additional reinforcement he added, not to mention you have 2 engines and 2 trannies


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

Plus a ****load of bottles of NOS.


----------



## sven54 (Aug 27, 2007)

Little teaser...
Daily Lupo seemed too slow..












Now just waiting for Petar to continue !


----------



## thewhitsnpt (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (sven54)*

your a sick sick man, lol


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (thewhitsnpt)*

The engine


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

LOLWTFG60!


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

Yep. Probably first Lupo G60 on the world


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rallye 1.8T)*

Awesome! Now just swap out that g-lader for a Lysholm... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lew_Dog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lew_Dog* »_Awesome! Now just swap out that g-lader for a Lysholm... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









That's what I was gonna say.
firetruck that b!tch


----------



## krenar (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Russjameson)*

another one OK nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lew_Dog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lew_Dog* »_Awesome! Now just swap out that g-lader for a Lysholm... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I must have this under the bonnet

























_Modified by Rallye 1.8T at 3:09 PM 11-14-2009_


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Rallye 1.8T)*

I was fiddling with my car today deciding wheather to tuck the wire and do a full engine bay shave job! I said to my self: "man thats a load of work!" 
after reading this I must admit im a wuss! I wish I have your drive man, looks like my project will be couple years too and nowhere near of insanity what yours is! fantastic job! 
rakija on me if I ever come back home!


----------



## veersixxx (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BiH)*

we need to clone this man
every garage should have one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_
I must have this under the bonnet
























_Modified by Rallye 1.8T at 3:09 PM 11-14-2009_








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK4_BORA (Nov 13, 2009)

halfglkjdfhasl;hf....i dont know what to say to this thing. props man, props!


----------



## silverbullet01 (May 20, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rallye 1.8T)*



Rallye 1.8T
[IMG said:


> http://www.canyon-news.com/artman2/uploads/2/360559_Hand-Grenade-Posters.jpg[/IMG]
> _Modified by Rallye 1.8T at 3:09 PM 11-14-2009_


New door handles.


----------



## triguy2218 (Oct 3, 2009)

just read through all 31 pages...you're my hero <3. that sound is orgasmic.


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_
I must have this under the bonnet















[grenade picture]



It'd only be funny if it weren't true - since it is, it's hilarious!


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedub_junky)*

anything else new going on. bump to the top.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_We made custom fuel jets.
0.325 mm 
It runs perfect








http://www.nitrous.info/images/Jet_Sizes_2.25.pdf

What plugs are you running with this nozzle setup? Stock fuel pump?


----------



## ahm911 (Oct 31, 2009)

wow, with a project like this im sure ud excel at breeding unicorns as well just another sunday right


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

Bump.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kungfoojesus* »_
What plugs are you running with this nozzle setup? Stock fuel pump?

I have two bosch 044 one for each engine
NGK BCR8ES cheap spark plugs but work perfect.
No problem with cold start 








No updates. I'm driving around , scaring people , throwing flames through exhaust and go shopping with this till I finish my daily black Lupo G60









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CQoTdfob2E

_Modified by Rallye 1.8T at 3:02 PM 12-13-2009_


_Modified by Rallye 1.8T at 3:07 PM 12-13-2009_


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

Absolutly Amazing! Props to you from a Hard Core VW fan. By far the coolest thing i have seen in a long long time. 
Very Very Cool.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (kroutbrner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kroutbrner* »_Absolutly Amazing! Props to you from a Hard Core VW fan. By far the coolest thing i have seen in a long long time. 
Very Very Cool.









Thanks!









Snow fun
























http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQn4z0kmaQI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NB6I7Nqfj10


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_
Snow fun










OMMFG
sh1ts dope. just soiled myself...
that thing sounds soo effin good.



_Modified by Russjameson at 10:19 PM 12-20-2009_


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (Russjameson)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...edded
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...edded


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

you should totally make some during the day......
how many people did you wake up doing this at night....lol


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

more videos! find a better camera and take some good, lengthy videos


----------



## cky3k (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (simon_C)*

stuff bump!


----------



## project92raddoslc (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (cky3k)*

truely an amazing build!!


----------



## ahm911 (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: Twin 24V Lupo (Rallye 1.8T)*

bump for pure kojones


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Twin 24V Lupo (ahm911)*

Got new harder springs from KW.
























http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif from friend for Christmass


----------



## Anson86-8v (Feb 17, 2003)

You should shop around for a snow tire sponsorship








Also, have you given any thought to installing a mechanical or electronic bias control for the gas pedals? Being able to shift power to the front or rear engines would make for more enjoyable hoonage and could actually make for faster cornering.


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

bump?


----------



## cky3k (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (simon_C)*

ttt?


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

did it blow up yet?


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

what happened to this?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Need to pay photobucket








Lupo is fine , I'm driving around my friends
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBZ02rjFzbc


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dc7wa7qKQUE


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

I couldn't help but notice in the beginning of the video, are you using an old wheel to hang your garden hose on?
if so, that's a nice touch.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

8x17 split rim


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

PLEASE get some nice daytime videos of you driving it. drag races, track races, auto-x, or just playing in the streets


----------



## JayZ235 (May 12, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_Need to pay photobucket










Agreed!!


----------



## mjille (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: (simon_C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *simon_C* »_PLEASE get some nice daytime videos of you driving it. drag races, track races, auto-x, or just playing in the streets









x2


----------



## FCP Euro (Sep 4, 2008)

That is just ridiculous. Nice ride. Lets see some more videos of this car in action.


----------



## cky3k (Aug 9, 2004)

AAHEMMMMM......
ya know.... 
i mean, PLEASE? 
its been quite some time honey, is it me? is it something I'M doing?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

No updates , I'm working on my daily Lupo.
1.8T swap

























































_Modified by Rallye 1.8T at 2:06 PM 3-10-2010_


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice daily...


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

super project


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Daily Lupo 1.8T 180 HP
0-60 6 sec , stock engine...


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

do you have an out of car vid? lol


----------



## exvm21 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hello , I'm a journalist and I'm writing an article for "Maxi Tuning"
magazine about a twin engine car. Could you please answer some questions? Please write me to [email protected]


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (Kameirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kameirocco* »_do you have an out of car vid? lol

You don't believe?








OK , I will make new vid


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Today I was at Autodrom Grobnik , big raceway.

This was my first time there and my first three laps ever 
































































It handles much better than I expected B) 

This is my first lap ever 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JLE8qDxLDM


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WZHDBTWB04


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

I bet that thing is FASTTTT and prolly really torquey too with how light those cars are, heck it would be torquey with ONE of those motors!


----------



## d1rty2.0 (Jun 16, 2008)

wow, just wow!


----------



## chadsjetta (Aug 31, 2005)

how did you hook up both front and rear engine shift cables to the shift box??


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Enough space :laugh:


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

This thread get my vote for "Most Epic Thread EVER!" :thumbup:

Keep up the good work Rally!

Edit - 12 cylinders and 4 turbos reminds me of this:

http://www.seriouswheels.com/pics-abc/Bugatti-EB-16-4-Veyron-engine-study-1280x960.jpg


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

12 Cylinders & 4 turbos...


----------



## Lupo TDI (Mar 11, 2000)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> Enough space :laugh:



Oh my... :what:    :beer: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mycarsux (Dec 1, 2005)

I've been watching this thread for years, and just when I think it couldn't get any crazier....


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Do it...do it....please god do it!!!!


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

mycarsux said:


> I've been watching this thread for years, and just when I think it couldn't get any crazier....


You got that right :screwy:

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## acee_dub (Jun 12, 2008)

wow.. good job man! :beer:


----------



## 2theonevr6 (Feb 11, 2008)

What intake manifold is that? Have never seen one like it or with the throttle body position?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

I had problem with slipping rear clutch on nitrous.

Today my friend helped me and we changed it.















































On the left OEM golf V6 4motion pressure plate , in the middle is OEM sharan V6 and on the right is SPEC reinforced. BUT that SPEC pressure plate is actually same like Sharan V6 OEM LUK pressure plate just painted blue...

So if you need better clutch , just buy OEM Sharan V6 4motion clutch B) 










Reason of slipping...  










Best 1/4 mile 11.9 with that pressure plate B)







2theonevr6 said:


> What intake manifold is that? Have never seen one like it or with the throttle body position?


chinese copy of HGP short intake...


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Featured in UK Golf + magazine


----------



## Lilpockets BigDreams (Sep 12, 2010)

im watching


----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

truly epic
and I hate that term haha


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Are those turbos on the car yet???? opcorn:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

xtremevdub said:


> Are those turbos on the car yet???? opcorn:


Not yet. I'm building 24V Corrado for daily car 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5007074-24V-Vr6-Corrado

Little fun on track


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Any updates? 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## lupo4motion (Mar 1, 2009)

*Hello from germany*

Hello my Lupo Friend. When see you back on Track in Germany?? I am Ready for Takeoff in 2011. r32 Turbo DSG


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

lupo4motion said:


> Hello my Lupo Friend. When see you back on Track in Germany?? I am Ready for Takeoff in 2011. r32 Turbo DSG




Ooooooooo hi!!!!!!!! 

I'm following you homepage all the time and expecting new videos 

We planned to come this year to Fluplatzblasen but I had problem with rear clutch. 
You remember that I fried rear clutch on race?

I was lazy to change it all year and started few days before race :banghead:

Next year for sure :beer:


Real snow fun :sly:
















































Bought new tie rod for 15$ and fixed it :beer:


----------



## Lilpockets BigDreams (Sep 12, 2010)

top


----------



## lupo4motion (Mar 1, 2009)

oh ****. Dont drive without snowtires 

2011 we will drive to vw action santa pod and any other races in europe. 

yes, your clutch was ready to death in 2009. take a good german sachs clutch and the problem is over. The oem clutches are really bad for this.

we talking in aalen about the lupo frontaxles. i build the middle one self. but with parts of the 3l lupo and i think thats not really heavy for this engine. you say about one from a tdi polo. have you a partnumber or a picture ??


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

lupo4motion said:


> oh ****. Dont drive without snowtires
> 
> 2011 we will drive to vw action santa pod and any other races in europe.
> 
> ...


I've spent some time for searching and I can't find any pic of Polo 6N TDI or Lupo TDI subframe :banghead:

That subrframe is made from steel and it's complete flat


----------



## lupo4motion (Mar 1, 2009)

thanks thanks. 

but i cant find too any pictures of them. i think i buy one new from 6n tdi. when is not the right it goes back to vw. its not a problem. 

what is with your turbo project?? any updates or no time for this??

Happy New Year:biggrinsanta:


----------



## Swapped6n (Feb 11, 2010)

just to let you guys know, there was no 6n TDI (only an SDI)... 

The first polo to come with a TDI (officially) is the 6n2. 

Maybe you will find the subframe there? 


 


Amazing project, i'd love to get a ride in this sometime!


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Swapped6n said:


> just to let you guys know, there was no 6n TDI (only an SDI)...
> 
> The first polo to come with a TDI (officially) is the 6n2.
> 
> ...


 
Yes , we know that 6N2 1.4 TDI PD 3 cyl engine. But I can't fin any pic on internet :banghead: 

Come to Croatia , take some fuel and we can go for a ride :beer:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

lupo4motion said:


> thanks thanks.
> what is with your turbo project?? any updates or no time for this??
> :


 I told you that I have (had) another Lupo for daily car. 
It was 1.0 , then G60 , then 1.8T 180 HP then I had really bad crash. 
I need another car for a daily so I'm building 24V Corrado... 










then 










and this happened. 











Corrado 24V 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5007074-24V-Vr6-Corrado 


When I finish Corrado , I will start Lupo quad turbo project


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

moar!


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

Halfway done reading this... will finish when I get home from work. 

But.. WOW. You, sir, are my hero for building such a magnificent automobile.


----------



## H Mike (Mar 20, 2007)

re-subscribing. this thing is amazing


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

i have been watching this for years and love every bit of it!! 

will you be coming to worthersee, Austria to show the car? i would love to do a photoshoot on the car for a magazine 

goodluck with the lupo! 

dom


----------



## NikolaMF (Mar 24, 2010)

Svaka cast na projektu!Nemam reci! :thumbup:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

cabbywitha 16v-T said:


> i have been watching this for years and love every bit of it!!
> 
> will you be coming to worthersee, Austria to show the car? i would love to do a photoshoot on the car for a magazine
> 
> ...


 I hope this year I will come  



NikolaMF said:


> Svaka cast na projektu!Nemam reci! :thumbup:


 Hvala! :beer: 


Few pics from track day


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VV794yla8rs&feature=player_embedded 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyJVntAmGs0&feature=player_embedded 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcFEs1bw7kE&feature=player_profilepage


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> I hope this year I will come


 
that would be great! if you would like a photoshoot and feature please Email me [email protected] and i will talk to you about meeting in worthersee  

cheers 
dom


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Confusing sound on 1:00 :what: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_Dv5fRMBds&feature=player_embedded 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYOQvBaM1Yw&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Lupo in Playboy :laugh:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

:laugh::laugh: Nice :thumbup:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Someon catch me at local road 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAwEKX9297E&feature=player_embedded


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

wow look at that view count!!!
btw-just awesome


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Trip to Woerthersee 





































Climbing to meet

YouTube - ‪Lupo w12 Worthersee 2011 by Beli‬‏


Shell gas station

YouTube - ‪Lupo W12 on Shell in Velden‬‏


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

I hope to God that you ran into Matt, Steven or JJ with Wagenwerks and layed some footage down of that beast while you were at Worthersee.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Nope... 

But I'm living 270 km from Woerthersee so if they want , hey can come


----------



## limastock (Feb 17, 2009)

I remember seeing this build years ago. Cant believe this thing is still running. I think i love you :heart:


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

I think they are still over there too. I will get a note to them.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Russjameson said:


> I think they are still over there too. I will get a note to them.


Thanks!

I can send you my cell phone number If they need it


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> Reason of slipping...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!!


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

Check out there teaser from this years Video.... they do one every year.

You should contact them and set something up for next year...

Most of the crew lives here by me near Virginia Beach, Virginia.

http://wagenwerks.net/video/see2011.html


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

all right... here is your chance for some sicl footage.... they are on their way right now as I type. like in 7 minutes. they are flying to Germany from France to hit the Nuremberg ring......... let make this happen.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

opcorn:


----------



## desmodronic (Jan 10, 2008)

Pedals to the metal :thumbup:


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

very awesome!! :thumbup:


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow..... Just... Wow


----------



## RBPE (Sep 4, 2011)

Little pocket rocket, love it. Time for quad turbo's yet?


----------



## jhg6jhg6 (Mar 3, 2010)

Just spent my entire afternoon at work reading all 34 pages... well worth the time. You are really on to something here man, keep it up. TURBO, TURBO, TURBO and then TURBO. :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Time to add 2*1000hp vr6 turbo engines..that would be fun :laugh:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> Time to add 2*1000hp vr6 turbo engines..that would be fun :laugh:


I need just two of yours engine , some extra pipes for roll cage , 4 extra strong driveshafts and 2 clutches :laugh:

2200 HP Lupo :what:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> I need just two of yours engine , some extra pipes for roll cage , 4 extra strong driveshafts and 2 clutches :laugh:
> 
> 2200 HP Lupo :what:


Would LOVE to see that happen :laugh:


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> I need just two of yours engine , some extra pipes for roll cage , 4 extra strong driveshafts and 2 clutches :laugh:
> 
> 2200 HP Lupo :what:



see, super easy!! :laugh:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> I need just two of yours engine , some extra pipes for roll cage , 4 extra strong driveshafts and 2 clutches :laugh:
> 
> 2200 HP Lupo :what:


:laugh::laugh::laugh: no one will survive behind the steering wheel if that happen....


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh: no one will survive behind the steering wheel if that happen....


I will build same engine like you and then you will borrow me your engine just for test


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

amazing work !


----------



## riggz_racing (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## 02RedGTIVR6 (Oct 3, 2011)

ok pleeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaase tell me what it runs in the quater mile?


----------



## tiopedro (Jun 6, 2011)

Wowwww


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Svaka cast!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

Are you bringing her to Worthersee this year.

My buddies from Wagenwerks and AWOL are there right now.

I want to see this car in the Worthersee 12' DVD


I'm sure they will find you if you go.
they are at the Shell station a lot also.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Lupo will stay at home this year. 
I had plan to go there with Corrado R32 , but I don't want to pay 500€ ticket for too low car like my friend last year :banghead:

I will go to See with 100% stock Polo. :laugh:

Lupo is in garage 350 km from See. If they want I can drive them to my garage and back


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

I was at Woerthersee with my Corrado R32 and didn't pay ticket :laugh:


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

very sick. you always have some sick builds


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## tiopedro (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey OP, I am pretty sure you work on motorcycles and scooters for a living from looking at all the garage pictures.. I am planing on buying a scooter in a month or two once I live in Holland, what would be your suggestions?? good fuel efficiency is crucial!


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

tiopedro said:


> Hey OP, I am pretty sure you work on motorcycles and scooters for a living from looking at all the garage pictures.. I am planing on buying a scooter in a month or two once I live in Holland, what would be your suggestions?? good fuel efficiency is crucial!



European or Japan and not Pure jet , Ditech and that garbage


----------



## ZackeryNM (Jun 3, 2011)

After about 26 pages I gave up on the other ten that follow. So I'm not sure if this has been addressed or not. 

1.) The front engine has more power drawn from it because of the power steering pump and a/c compressor. I can't remember if it had the alternator up front or back. Anywho... I would think that that would have an affect on the power output between the two engines. Will they still be equals? 

2.) You should have a programmed start up sequence. One engine after the other:laugh: 

Super impressive:thumbup: I'd love to see this setup in a corrado.


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

Bump for a great thread! Subscribed


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

this is epic! wow what a thread!


----------



## Looney Tuna (Jan 7, 2013)

*hey you,*

i have a projekt with my old golf mk2, i already got vr6 2,9 in the front, but im builting one in the back also, but my only problem is how to make the gearshifter work so i can change gear at the same time, please help my. btw the most awesome build ever you have done with the lupo..


----------



## DustedYou (Jan 21, 2011)

Sooo I just finished all 36 pages and I have a question... Is it in your shop getting those turbos in for the 1000hp?!  
Amazing build job on the lupo as well as the corrado :thumbup:


----------



## Lucian189 (Aug 28, 2012)

Love your work .!! on all of your projects


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Lupo Bi-moto ->> Lupo No-moto


----------



## mycarsux (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow. Have I really been following this thread for 10 years? What is next for the Lupo?


----------



## DustedYou (Jan 21, 2011)

What are you filling the 2 empty engine bays with??


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

mycarsux said:


> Wow. Have I really been following this thread for 10 years? What is next for the Lupo?


same, crazy!


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Yes , almost 10 years so it's time for update :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Here they are , on the right side


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

Are you keeping it awd?


----------

